# Calling all Smoke Hollow owners!



## valien

Hey, how many Smoke Hollow owners are here? I've done some searches and haven't found a lot of threads/posts from SH owners. I have a SH #3 (30", Model # 30169G).

So far I like it, although I've only seasoned it. The construction quality seems solid, has nice space in it, etc.

If you are a SH owner let me know what you think. If you have done any specific mods to it, let me know as well.

Keep this thread alive and dedicated to Smoke Hollow! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Maybe one day we can even get our own fancy initials like the GOSM...


----------



## garyt

I have a No5, Like it okay, bought it as a cold weather I really don't want to be outside tool, Only used it a few times. got rid of the wood box and use a coffee can cut down to hold the wood chunks.


----------



## jane917

We are considering purchasing the Smoke Hollow 30169G soon. It is advertised at $70 locally. Seems like a good deal. Any comments from users?


----------



## hosstd

wife bought me #6 for christmas,cant use it until then


----------



## buzzy

I have had my SHS for almost 3 yrs.(#7G) I purchased this smoker to do it all. From smoking-cooking to curing. It will not allow you to get low temps to do curing of sausages the way it is set up. I believe a electric 1 would work better for this. The thermometer was 60 degrees off. On the lowest setting 230-250 is the lowest it will get.

OK 
Now that I have gave all the downsides to this smoker let me tell you what I did to make it a usable smoker. I'm by far no expert but willing to learn. 
I started by getting hold of the company. Got no exceptable help by phone. The guy wanted me to cut holes in my brand new smoker to let the heat out.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I got hold of them on their site(www.olp-inc.com) I then got results. They knew the thermometer was to short & said they could not make the btu's any lower because of safety factor of flame blowing out & filling with gas to ignite. (Smoker explosion) The guy I dealt with was super heplful. I had to talk to him several time & each time he tried to help more. 
1  he sent me a longer themometer
2  he then sent me a control valve for the smaller gas smoker
3  next he sent me a burner for the smaller gas smoker & a couple of the vent plates.(back to cutting holes 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)

I still was not completely happy with results but things were getting better. I read about putting a needle valve in line with the gas bottle. I think it was from this forum. I put in the valve & built a little smoke shack to put the smoker in because of my location being surrounded by open fields. The wind will pick up & blows from different direction sometimes. Don't want the flame to blow out & fill with gas. The themometer is still off by 20-30 degrees on long smokes but seems to be good for 2-3 hr. smokes. This is result of late with it not being cold outside.(40-60 degrees) I have been using a oven thermometer to keep an eye on internal temp. & have a double digital thermometer on my Christmas wish list. Hope this helps all.  I will be away from the computer for a week at deer camp if needing a reply back.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## petie

I've goy a number 5 and I love it. I got it for fathers day and some of the best brisket I've ever eaten has come off that smoker.


----------



## psychobrew

Does anybody know how many hours a 20# tank of gas will last in the 38 inch model?


----------



## buzzy

Don't know exact but I get several 8-10 hrs of smoking at 230-250


----------



## gnubee

Your comments about the gas valve and the size of the burner also apply to the Masterbuilt 7 in 1 . I only use the propane burner in winter on calm days so the increased gas flow will ensure it does not blow out. At dead slow on a Hot summer day the gas will blow out if a bee farts. The lowest I could get it down to is 245f before the flame would snuff out. I use it for a charcoal smoker in summer and a gasser in winter.

This is the first time I have heard anything about "They knew the thermometer was to short &* said they could not make the btu's any lower because of safety factor of flame blowing out & filling with gas to ignite."*

Thats what I need, a much smaller burner for mine. Thanks for setting me in that direction even If I am not one of you *S H I P* people or *S*moke *H*ollow *I*nterested *P*arties. 

Good luck with your hunting.


----------



## buzzy

the smoke house I built for the smoker is going to come in handy if needing low temps. I plan on taking the door off the smoker & if needing real low temps taking the smoker out all together. I need to find something to put charcoal & wood in yet. I have a batch of venison dried beef to make next week. I plan on smoking it twice with the 2nd time being a cold smoke.


----------



## BandCollector

Mine frustrated me to a point that I sold it and built an Upright Drum Smoker............no problems with the UDS.

Good Luck,  John


----------



## dribron

I bought one off a guy on craigslist, it is the electric model. Seems to be put together rather well. Solid, great smoke flavor in everything I have tryed smoking in it, well so far..


----------



## brewski513

I just bought the Smoke Hollow Pro Smoker SH36208 at Albertsons.  Pretty good price compared to what I saw online.  Seems like it is well built and has some weight to it.  I have smoked brisket, ribs and pork shoulder on it so far with no modifications.  I am new to SMF and been doing alot of reading.  I definitely need to check my temp gauge on this thing and add some temp gauges on both sides of the smoke barrell.  I love this thing so far and I will be adding a baffle at the opening of the fire box.


----------



## danelmore

deleted


----------



## danelmore

deleted


----------



## valien

Great reply danelmore! I'm going to smoke my first pork butt this weekend. Can't wait. I've been very pleased with the smoker as well. I do need to get a better door thermometer Mine is 50 degrees off!


----------



## danelmore

deleted


----------



## danelmore

deleted


----------



## danelmore

deleted


----------



## valien

Hey question for everyone,

My smoker runs about 250-275. I can't get it to stay at 225. This is with the gas on low and the damper wide-open. Any ideas/thoughts on how to lower the temperature?


----------



## danelmore

deleted


----------



## justpassingthru

I have a GOSM and with ambient temps of 83° using a needle valve I can go as low as 180°, I haven't had any problems with a flame out holding temps at 210°-225°.

Something you might consider is if you do go with a smaller burner, which means less BTU's, you might not be able to have temps of 300°-350° to crisp up chicken skin if that is a thing for you.

Gene


----------



## mattyb

Just got the small Smoke Hollow and gave it a try this weekend, I am thinking the door thermometer must be off.  I was testing it cooking a 3 lb pork roast, smoked it for 7 hours, it only got to 165.  Starving, we chopped it up and ate it tasted great but not pulled.  What do you recommend I use to get a better sense of the internal temp?  Thanks much.


----------



## danelmore

deleted


----------



## mattyb

Dan,

Thanks much for your advice!  In reading through the posts above I realize it was a mistake to rely on the temp dial on the front, one I will not be repeating!  It would be nice to get the wireless one you linked, but in the mean time I was hoping to use just a simple oven thermometer inside on the rack, do you have any experience with this type, and would it be acceptable in the short run or is it just a waste of money?

Thanks,

Newbie


----------



## danelmore

deleted


----------



## mattyb

Thanks Dan, I think with this advice I will have better success.  I am going to give it a shot over the weekend with these new ideas and will report back on success.  I am also glad to have these forums to ask questions, learn, and maybe someday pass on what I have learned.  Its great to have all the knowledge in one place!

Everyone enjoy the 4th of July, great holiday and day for BBQ!


----------



## bendbrat64

I am curios because I got one of these smokers as an early Christmas present this year when everyone says the thermometer is off, is it off high or low? I will be purchasing a remote but in the mean time I would be interested to know if I need to turn the heat up or down. Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl

bendbrat64 said:


> I am curios because I got one of these smokers as an early Christmas present this year when everyone says the thermometer is off, is it off high or low? I will be purchasing a remote but in the mean time I would be interested to know if I need to turn the heat up or down. Thanks!




First off, welcome to SMF. You should go over to the roll call section & introduce yourself so we can all give you a proper SMF welcome. 

As for the therm, they can be off either way, high or low. You can check it in boiling water. It should read 212-213.


----------



## okiecat

I'm sitting in front of Atwoods trying to decide between the SH-42"  or the GOSM-38".  They have the SH in stock or I have to wait a week and drive 100 miles to get a  GOSM.  They are within 50.00 of each other in price.  Just want to do this right, one time.  Recommendations accepted!!!


----------



## aland

Hi. I have a SH (olp....)44" gas 2-burner, 2 chip trays, etc. Non-insulated( tho I'm thinking about some way to insulate the outside-some have used a fire blanket(welding blanket). Same problem w/low temps but the rep told me to light the burner, turn it back in between hi and off and you can turn the flame down lower than low. It does. Factory temp gauge was off but I used a digital therm and made note the difference. I don't use their chip pans or the water pan. Jeff suggested using a cut-down coffee can. I'm using a 8x8 cornbread pan right now with a chicken in.  I have  3" dia. stack that I put a 1# coffee can over it and adjust it so it keeps smoke in longer( maybe like a damper). Some have made mods in that dept. I cold smoked a mess of cheese last nite and it turned out very good.The temp outside was 35-40 degrees (western OK). I was able to keep the temp 50-100 degrees using the above mentioned method( 1 burner real low). I also used an AMZN smokebox and xtra chips in the pan for additional smoke. My burner box has 2 bottom side vents and 3-3" holes( 1 for a grease pan) in the bottom. I also lined the bottom of the firebox with foil for easy clean if needed. Don't know what else I'll do to it. About all you can do is play with it I guess. Some of these folks have done a lot of mods on some makes and models and they probably have some really good ideas or fixes. Hope this helped. If not, please File 13. Good luck.


----------



## okiecat

Thanks Aland,   Know a few people over your way.  Well I'm in the shop with my new #8 SH.  Getting ready to assemble.  I like the 2 burner idea, hoping this will help with getting the lower temps.  Catch u later


----------



## yardbird

Reading and reading and reading..... just got a #6 Smoke Hollow for Christmas. I tested the thermometer by sticking the probe in boiling water on my stove. It read 210 degrees. I'm about to buy a digital thermometer off Amazon but wondered if the test I just did means the door thermometer is at least reasonably close.

Like... close enough that I can use it to warm up a few pans of stuffed cabbage, baked macaroni and cheese, etc, that I've cooked ahead, frozen, and have now thawed?

I know that sounds complicated maybe. I can shuffle 9 pans through my oven, but I thought maybe I could heat everything up in the smoker and just transfer it out to serving dishes when it's time.

thoughts?


----------



## bendbrat64

Thanks for the welcome and the reply. I'm not sure where the roll-call area is. I have smoked several items in my smoker including a whole chicken, a prime rib, and a pork tenderloin. I have also done some salmon and everything has turned out good.


----------



## terrycook

*I GOT AN SMOKE HOLLOW ELECTRIC MODEL FOR CHRISTMAS JUST SEASONED IT WITH COOKING OIL SPRAY AND IT  SEEMS THAT WOOD TRAY MAY BE TO FAR FROM HEATING ELEMENT IT WILL NOT GET HOT ENOUGH TO START THE CHIPS TO SMOKE.  *

*SO I CUT THE GRATE OUT AROUND THE CHIP BOX SO IT WOULD SET DOWN ON THE HEATING ELEMENT AND NOW IT SMOKES REAL WELL AND DOES NOT USE A LOT OF CHIPS*


----------



## brian

put a wedge in the door and use a bungee to pull it closed.  It will keep a small gap in the door to let some heat out.  Ive had to do that a few times over the summer when its really hot out.


----------



## hardslicer

if you use the watt burner model I would suggest you get the Amazin Smoker......those things make all the difference if you want to truely 'smoke' some meat in an electric smoker which the heating coils shut off and on


----------



## terrycook

GET A DIGITAL THERMOMETER WITH TWO LEADS AND USE ONE LEAD FOR THE SMOKER TEMPERATURE AND THE OTHER LEAD FOR THE MEAT TEMPERATURE.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      MY DOOR THERMOMETER WAS OFF ABOUT 25 DEGREES ON THE NEW ONE I GOT FOR CHRISTMAS.


----------



## terrycook

GET A DIGITAL THERMOMETER WITH TWO LEADS AND USE ONE LEAD FOR THE SMOKER TEMPERATURE AND THE OTHER LEAD FOR THE MEAT TEMPERATURE.

MY DOOR THERMOMETER WAS OFF ABOUT 25 DEGREES ON THE NEW ONE I GOT FOR CHRISTMAS.


----------



## custom99

I have the electric #4 and love it. Very easy to regulate my temps. This unit turns out some fantastic food. I had to do some mods that made a big difference. The factory temp gauge is worthless.

You can check them out here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/venting-mod-on-a-smoke-hollow-electric-unit


----------



## guitarcook

I have the 38" model.  I had some problems when I first got it.  First off, yes the thermometer on the door* is *off.  I use a Maverick ET-7 to monitor the meat temp and the chamber temp.  After enough smokes, you'll find it easier to use the door thermometer as a reference.  Mine if off by about 25 degrees.  When I first got mine, I could not get the temp below 350!!  They sent me a new valve assembly and since then, the temp is in the right range.  I usually have mine set between low and medium.  I live in Minnesota so it gets warm in the summer.  Last time I tried to smoke salmon in June or so, I could only get the temp down to about 180 on the lowest setting.  In the winter I have no problem with a couple pork butts keeping the temp at 225 - 250.  Overall, I've been pretty happy with it and would love to share any insight I have with other members!  This site has been great for me, but there wasn't much info on these out there when I got mine.

My only complaint about this smoker is it is sometimes difficult to maintain a nice light blue smoke.  Usually it takes a bit to get going, and then it hits a period where it's really blasting out smoke, and then settles in for a while.  After that, I try to add wood in less amounts to avoid those big bursts of thick smoke.  I should point out that it is recommended that the box be fully loaded but I have found it best not to load it all the way.  Thick, white smoke is what I got when I tried it.  Sometimes I will just use the A-MAZE-N smoker for flavor and just use the porpane for for temp control.

With regards to how long a tank will last, I too have smoked pork butts for over 20 hours with plenty of juice left.  If I had to guess - and it depends on how hot you're running it - but on the med/low range which keeps me in that 250ish range, I'd like to say that 50 hours would not be unreasonable, if not on the conservative side.

Hope that helps!  I did an aged prime rib with cherry and pecan for Christmas in old Smoke Hollow, and it turned out fantastic!


----------



## woodscomp

I am going to take a sledge to my new almost new 44" model.  I would not give this thing away that's how bad it is, can't hold a temp, can't adjust the venturi's down to get the flame where it needs to be.  If you turn it up to get your temp the chips catch afire anywhere above low on the dials.

It's a POS, and I was a sucker for buying it.  Will post pictures of the smoker and it's fatal flaws in it's own thread tomorrow.

The icing on the cake is that Smoke Hollow is non responsive whatsoever with this thing.

$300 wasted, I could have done so many things with that money.


----------



## yardbird

I'm brand new to smoking and got a Smoke Hollow #6 for Christmas. Just got it outside to season it this morning. Sprayed it down inside with canola oil after covering the burner. Loaded up the chips box with a mixture of some hickory chips that I soaked for about 15 minutes in water and then topped the chips with hickory chunks.

It's 37 degrees outside right now. Turned it on at Medium and temp got up to over 350 according to the door thermometer. Haven't got my digital yet, but figured the door thermometer would be ok for seasoning.  I had previously tested the door thermometer in boiling water and it registered about a needle width over 210. Is it possible my door thermometer is accurate? After reading so much about how far off they are I have to wonder if once in a while you get one that's reading right. I won't trust it though and the digital will be my reference once I get meat in the box.

Anyways... after letting it run at 350-375 for about a half hour, I dialed the burner down to low. There's about a 9mph breeze out there so I put some plywood pieces from the shop around the bottom as a bit of a windbreak. Just went out and looked and it's holding at about 210 on low (again, according to the door thermometer) and I have light smoke coming out. A little leakage around the door but not bad at all.

I gotta say I was a bit worried about getting this dialed in  since, as I said, I'm brand new to this. Is it possible I just got lucky?

I don't have a cover for it, so once I run it for a few hours I'm going to have to let it cool and carry it back into the screen porch so it doesn't get rained/snowed on. I can see where I might want to build a little shed for the smoker if I want to be able to run it in any weather, but I really like having it on the patio right outside the kitchen window. :)

So I'll add more later, but right now it's just seasoning away on the patio and I hope to be doing a turkey next weekend. Kind of like a "trial by fire" to do a whole turkey as my first big smoke, but.... gotta jump in somewhere. :)


----------



## yardbird

Back again. Leaving it on low resulted in the temp going below 200 to about 185-190. I made small adjustments to the burner valve and it seems to be holding around 225 now. "Adjustments to the burner valve" = turning the knob. Just to be clear. :)

As a newbie I'm still working out things like where the final placement of the smoker will be. Right under the window might not be the best idea once the weather breaks and we start opening windows. In terms of heat, I can place my hand on the outside of the smoker and it's toasty warm but not hot enough to make me want to pull my hand off.

Once in a while it seems to make a lot of smoke, and then calms down again. Normal? Seems to be making a lot of smoke right now about an hour and a half into seasoning. Hope nobody minds the play-by-play. This is kind of exciting for a new guy. :)


----------



## yardbird

ACK! Dripped cooking oil onto the concrete patio. Da momma ain't real happy about that. I put sand on it and I'll scrub it with detergent when this is done. Live and learn. Its permanent home probably won't be on the patio anyways. (oops). Still holding below 250. Mostly around 230-240. Varies a bit. Maybe the breeze? I'll be sure to make some kind of accommodation for screening it from wind. Especially the lower portion where the burner is. Judging by the external temp of the box itself, I don't think that's going to be difficult.

2 and a half hours into seasoning.


----------



## jerryw38

Bought mine last year  Meets all expectations.  Did a brisket and pork butt last week.  8 hours smoking and 4 hours on the gas side


----------



## hogrider47

Needle valve installed in line I put one on my Cajun Injector  gasser and it works fine for smoking at low temps Theres a thread on here yo tell you all about it


----------



## crashburn

please send me some pic and i will try and help.


----------



## aland

Don't have the fancy "Pro Series" but have the 44" and posted earlier what customer service told me but I'm kinda  sorry I bought this one and didn't buy a different brand but what can you do? Actually, I've gone back to my old ECB and had better results but I haven't given up. Read the posts from Woodscomp and you will get the drift. I had the same problems but have worked around them some. If you wish, contact me at [email protected] and I will tell you what I have done to work around the problems I have had with the unit. I don't post here because of some prick called Koslo who talked a bunch of crap to me and didn't know what he was talking about so I just lurk in the background cos I refuse to step down to his level and get into an argument on line. I like this forum and I will not let some know nothing moron keep me from something I like. Of course , I would meet him anywhere,anytime to any settle dispute if he has the balls, but he probably doesn't cos he has never posted again. You or anybody else have my contact email so feel free to contact me if you wish and I will tell you what customer service told me. Good Luck.


----------



## aland

Woodscomp, are you still having trouble with the 44"? Haven't seen many posts from you about it. Didn't know, just thought I'd ask. Aland


----------



## jerryw38

I have the 4 part unit (Model # 47180T) and i can do everything i want for outdoor cooking.  It needs a rotisserie add on.  Called and was told that nothing is available at this time.  Has anyone come up with a solution????


----------



## dds76

Just bought a Smoke Hollow Pro Series 44" LP at Sam's club last weekend. So far I used it 3 times this week with great results. Mine will stay at 225 with one burner, 2 burners on low it likes to sit around 295 to 320. I am pretty happy with it, my first smoker though. Everything has turned out great so far.


----------



## kwiq4u

i love my smoke hollow its a 44 proseries dual burner i can have it between 150ish and 300 plus i have used it 10 times so far i do want to make some new chip boxes for it but other than that its great


----------



## dixiesmoke

I'm with kwiq4u.  Love my 44" dual burner No. 8 model.  I just took it for its first smoke (pork butt) today and it came out amazing.  I've read all the issues that some of the members have had with some of the smoke hollows, but mine was darn near perfect.  Came in a well packaged box, quick delivery (i ordered from OLP directly), tested the thermometer with my new Maverick ET-732 and my old trusty digital thermometer and it was right on the money with the digitals.  I was really testing how the heat could be varied and i was able to hold almost any temp between 150 and 250 (didn't try it any higher) really well.  It was an 80 degree day here in Georgia so I think I should be good to go.  looking forward to getting many uses out of this one but I really enjoyed using it today.

Happy smoking!


----------



## woodscomp

You know my story ended well.  But not without lots if persistent calling to Chad at Smoke Hollow.  He sent me a new unit back in the spring or late winter for us here in East TN.  

The issue I had with mine was the burners and the venturi inlets and gas tubes were all non standard.  The venturi's are spot welded in place and they can not be adjusted.  I was not about to spend another dime on my unit to put in a needle valve to solve an issue that I should not have had from the start.  However I still believe that using a regular "gas stove" burner in a smoker is bad practice, but that is what Smoke Hollow decided to do.  

I could not hold temps above 180-200, unless I cranked the fuel, then the chip pans would catch fire and basically ruin the product I was trying to smoke.  

The new smoker with both tubes being exactly the same is very consistent.  I think I have had one chip pan catch on fire.  I can set the gas and hold a temp a hell of a lot easier than I could with the first one I bought.

Things that I have done is replaced the standard square chip pans with 8" lodge cast iron skillets, they fit perfectly over the flame and work incredibly well.  Thank God for a Lodge outlet here, think I spent 8 dollars for both of them.  I also found a couple of old wool blankets (army type) that I have cut to fit over the smoker, both sides.  I will be test running them this winter.

My best advice for anyone using one of these smokers would be to find a way to insulate it if you plan to smoke when the temps drop below 60 degrees outside cause the super thin sheet metal they used to make these do not do a good job of holding heat when the temp drops below 60.  In fact I use remote thermometers when I am smoking meats and if a cloud passes over the temp on the box has dropped by as much as ten degrees. And that is the truth!

Also when you have gone through your first tray of chips and if you are adding more to a hot pan I always soak the second batch of chips, I found that adding wood chips to a pan that's been sitting under the flame thrower tend to catch fire very fast, but if you soak them or have a cold pan to add back to it you should be okay.

So anyways back to Chad at Smoke Hollow, I can say beyond the shadow of a doubt he hasn't a clue about the product he is selling.   he told me he did a test run, 12 racks of ribs etc.... Blah blah blah, I read the same thing from others here that had the same story when they called for help.  So obviously I must be doing something wrong.  Well that's were I got a little short with him, as a chef of 26 years I kind of know how cooking things work.  So I gave him the analogy, if you own a 2012 F-150 and I own a 2012 F-150 and I sold you your truck and you bring it to me telling me it gets sucky fuel mileage and the transmission is slipping, how bout I tell you that my F-150 runs fine so you must be doing something wrong and send you on your way.

I had a new smoker within 2 weeks.  And yes they may look the same, but I can attest that they innards are not, the assembly was different between the two halves and the fuel regulator and and hose assembly were different.


----------



## jerryw38

Did OLP change the design on the side smoker???  Mine is loaded from the top lid or from a swinging door'  The last picture that I have show a pullout drawer with a flat solid top.  Will send them the same question as I found using the smoker i had to make some modifications to keep the wood above the base.


----------



## jerryw38

Called OLP.  What i saw what a special model for another company.  As far as a grate for the smoker unit to keep the charcoal above the ashes.  They have a grate and will sent me one at no cost.  Nice company to deal with for any problem


----------



## kwiq4u

?hey anyone know if this will fit a gas smoker


----------



## aland

I bought 3 at Atwoods in western OK 2 years ago @ $2.99 each. $12.92 seems too high on Amazon.  Some use an 8" cast iron skillet in their gas smokers. Jeff Phillips uses a cut down coffee can. I use the 2 that came with my #8 44" and sometimes use a foil pouch. Aland.


----------



## jerryw38

Fed X delivered new insert for smoker that will hold charcoal today.  Well built unit same as wood rack but with smaller holes.  Looking forward to trying it out next week.  Thanks for the quick service at no cost to me.  Still the greatest BBQ that I have ever had and believe me as I went through a new one about every other year.  Just like a new model of cars, something added to make it a must have BBQ


----------



## smokinjoepa

I have a Smoke Hollow #6 and have had it for 2 years now. This is my first smoker and I cant really say anything bad about it as I am still learning the ropes of smoking. But over the past two years there are some things I didnt like and modified. I blocked the vent on the backside of the unit, I added a nomex fabric gasket around the entire door, and added two stacks(off of a older grill I had). Anyways here are the pics.

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j190/yellow90tsi/Food/IMG_3916_zps3712c1c2.jpg

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j190/yellow90tsi/Food/IMG_3926_zpsd83e0de3.jpg

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j190/yellow90tsi/Food/IMG_3923_zpse767ae87.jpg


----------



## okhickoryinn

Sounds like you get what you pay for, for the price one would be better to hold your pocket change a little while and get a quality unit


----------



## kwiq4u

ok so i have noticed that my smoker flame has not been right so i took the burner out and it was welded pre set air fuel mix so i call smoke hollow and i get chad not a prob i think ok great so i tell him and he says wow your the first one i know of with a pro series and we have not heard of it being welded i say really dude maybe you should get on smoking meat forums cause like everyone says something about them being welded so he is sending me all new burners and everything the only other issue is the glass around the door leaks smoke not a big deal i thought till i went to tighten the screws and they are all stripped so now im going to call and ask for a new door but so far i still love it i have smoked so much already and im on my 5th tank of propane go me lol


----------



## jerryw38

Nomex fabric gasket   Where do i find it


----------



## aland

Try High-Que.com. They sell replacement gasket rolls for BGE. Talk to Bryan. He sold me scrap strips the lengths I gave him for my 44" #8 at a discounted price($20 instead of $30-$40 for a roll and free shipping). Been too busy to apply to mine but have tried the fireplace gasket rope but it didn't hold. Fell off 2nd time I used the smoker.  Hope this helps. Aland


----------



## woodscomp

Any old wood stove gasket will do it.  

And Chad doesn't know his head from a hole in the ground.  You can prove this by getting technical with him.  If you measure with calipers the diameter of the openings I bet both will be different. He doesn;t know what there supposed to be, and if he goes and measures "his" they'll be different from yours as well.  That was one of the main causes of my initial issue with the smoker.  Uneven flame, no way to get a feel on the dial of where you need to be cause the gas grill tubing they use in a smoker is not what they should have gone with.  Chad is merely a pawn in the big picture, pushing and supporting Chinese made crap.  

Soon as I save the money I am jumping off the propane barrel and try my luck on a pellet unit.


----------



## mike brez

Just got my 44 #8 yesterday and put it together. Hope I made a decent choice.


----------



## goodbeer

kwiq4u said:


> ok so i have noticed that my smoker flame has not been right so i took the burner out and it was welded pre set air fuel mix so i call smoke hollow and i get chad not a prob i think ok great so i tell him and he says wow your the first one i know of with a pro series and we have not heard of it being welded i say really dude maybe you should get on smoking meat forums cause like everyone says something about them being welded so he is sending me all new burners and everything the only other issue is the glass around the door leaks smoke not a big deal i thought till i went to tighten the screws and they are all stripped so now im going to call and ask for a new door but so far i still love it i have smoked so much already and im on my 5th tank of propane go me lol


KWIQ4U can you explain in more detail what you meant by "your smoker flame was not right"?  I have the same smoker as you and am new to the smoking world so I am wondering if maybe I have an issue also but am not sure.


----------



## dynodon

That's how I feal about the Landmann smokerer. JUNK


----------



## frank68

hi all  i just got one a 44 from sam's club will try it later to day

b  













100_1936.JPG



__ frank68
__ Nov 22, 2012


















100_1937.JPG



__ frank68
__ Nov 22, 2012


















100_1938.JPG



__ frank68
__ Nov 22, 2012


----------



## capt37105

I have the #6 that I got for Christmas. I have used it several times and it works great. We did a pork loin last week and I had a quarter inch smoke ring around the loin and it was great. Just got done with dinner and did spare ribs they cooked for 6 hours and the meat fell off the bone. I am very happy with the product.


----------



## kevinmps

hi kevin here.. ive got the hollow #3 so far like it.. have done pork shoulder came out great... havent had problems yet... but notice wind does bother it.. im in oklahoma and always windy.. do mounted mine to small table with wheels so can move around according to the wind... as far as fuel goes.. a 5lb bottle will go about 12 hours on low .. i changed my chip pan out for small cast iron skillet.. seeems to work better with wood chips or pellets... going to do brisket this weekend and see how it turns out.. had a masterbuilt 30 electric.. it quit after second use... dont recomend that one. happy smoking


----------



## johgre078

I have the Smoke Hollow Pro 44" and so far no problems at all.  I smoked my first butt on the 31st which in Indiana was windy and in  the 20's.   I had no problem holding 225 once I blocked the wind at the bottom.  Assembly was the easiest I have ever done and everything lined up like it should.  Well built unit, maybe I'm just lucky seeing all the problems others have had.


----------



## jetjockey12

HEEEEELLLLLPPPPPP!!!!!!

I just started the seasoning process with my Smoke Hollow 44 Pro Series and no matter what I do I can not get it over 190!  ive blocked the wind around the bottom and all!  thing looks like a fortress around it on my deck!  Light breeze today and temps in the 50s! 

Ive read thru all the posts and googled it many times and cant figure it out!  is it going to come to canceling my Pulled Pork party tomorrow??


----------



## davidhef88

What are you using to gage your temp?  Has it been tested for accuracy?  Try turning off the propane, wait a couple seconds then turn back on slowly.


----------



## jetjockey12

WOW!  Thanks Davidhef88!  i tried the propane trick and BLAMO!  things going like a fricking dream now!!

THANKS!   LOVIN this SITE!!


----------



## woodscomp

These things are cheaply built with very thin sheet metal. The manufacture used regular grill burners in it to compensate for the low quality.

Things I found to help smoking in sub 60 degree weather were to wrap the smoker.  I use a couple of old wool blankets that I cut to fit over the smoker and that helps.  Otherwise your going to have to look at the venturi's on yours.  The fuel air mixture is decided here and they are not all built the same and there is NO way to adjust this yourself.  The inlets can be of different sizes which will affect the heat output and the air mixture tab is spot welded to the venturi tube. 

I could easily tell with mine that one side cooked hotter than the other, and there was just no right adjustment to it.  Chad at Smokehollow ended up replacing my entire smoker which fixed my problem.  However they have not a clue as to how these things are built, how they work or the mechanical spec's of the unit's themselves.  They are merely distributing Chinese made crapware and the only thing they can do for you is replace parts.

Honestly I am ready to sell mine and move up to another form of smoker.  I am done with the propane smoker.

The only other suggestion I can make from my many hours of messing around with this smoker is do not overload it.  Both wind and sun will affect your cooking temps.  I have seen cloud coverage go over mine and watched the smoker drop 10 degrees.  Also do not overfill the water reservoir, about half full is good, and it is advisable to start with the hottest water you can so the smoker is not having to heat that to get started.  I do use both chip pans in mine even if I am not smoking from both.  And I replaced the standard square pans for two 8" round cast iron skillets.  Much better chip management than what you will get with the pans that come with the smoker.

Now for my rant.  An administrator should clear out these one and two posters who have come in here and said all the great things about this smoker that are obviously not using them.  I read at least two posts that would suggest they were written by people not even in the US though one of them specifically stated they were.  My guess would be either someone in or from Asia who is trying to skew the truth.  I know that not everyone has issues with this smoker, but to come in and say you use a 5 pound bottle of gas.  Really?  I would like to know where I might be able to purchase a 5 pound bottle of gas, that would be super convenient to be able to use a single 5lb container for a smoke.


----------



## woodscomp

Also these smokers with the glass door.  Good luck with that, I can only imagine the heat loss is even greater with these, just a big old hole cut right in the middle of the door.  If I had one of those I would go to my local hardware dealer and buy a tube of high heat gasket maker and take the glass out and gasket it back in.  Let it setup and season again before I cooked anything in it.  They used to make food grade gasket material for ovens back when I was chefing we used to seal our baking ovens with this.  Not sure if that is readily available though.


----------



## aland

I agree with Woodscomp. With SH, i'ts Las Vegas odds  if that. I haven't used mine much 'cept for cold smoking a big batch of cheese. I have started cold smoking my meat for awhile,then firing up the burners. Seems to increase the smoke flavor. I use a welding blanket to insulate if needed. And as Davidhef88 said, turn your tank valve slowly cos if opened fast, it triggers a safety mechanism to stop a propane surge. Also as I understand, as a welder, the valve should be all the way open or all the way closed or the valve will leak. I was taught to open my oxygen bottle all the way for the same reason. But the gas(acetylene) just enough to register on the gauge in case of fire, it can be shut  off immediatley. Doesn't  seem to make sense butt  if you have trouble bringing the temps down, lite on HI then turn back towards off and you can bring the flame down lower than low to a pilot size flame if needed. Good luck, let me know of any good mods to apply to my 44". Aland(Alan D Hawkins)


----------



## twocubdad

New to forum -- first post.

I got the 38" Smoke Hollow (model 41170B) from Gander Mountain back before Christmas  and have made about four runs with it.  I'm a rookie smoker so I'm learning the basics along with the fine tuning the smoker itself.   While I'm on a steep learning curve, all the issues I've experienced have been rookie cooking mistakes.   I've been very pleased with the smoker itself.

I read a lot of online reviews before buying (which caused me to go with this model instead one of a cheaper one) and have experienced none of the problems I read about.  Okay, the built in thermometer is junk -- consistently reads about 50d low -- but don't they all.  The doors seal well with a little minor smoking around the top.  One of the complaints was the function of the chip/water drawer was rough and cause the water to slosh onto the chips and burner, but this one operates smoothly and that's not been an issue.  Burner seems to be right-sized as I've had no problem getting he temp as high or low as needed.

One issue I've had has been keeping the temperature consistent.  It seems like the one time I had the cabinet loaded up, it was easier to maintain.  The last couple runs keeping the temp consistent was a real pain.  Today, smoking a butt, I loaded the bottom two shelves with 10 clean bricks, spaced to allow circulation around them.  The added mass really seemed to work.  Once the cabinet got up to temp, it took me a couple adjustments to dial it in, but for 8 hours it floated within a few degrees of 215 all afternoon.  

A couple questions for you guys -- I'm using one thermo for the meat and another for the cabinet.  Where should I locate the thermo in the cabinet?   I've been using a binder clip to hold it in the vents. Does it make a difference?  How much of the probe is actually measures the temperature?  Just the tip?  Does it matter if the probe is touching the racks or cabinet sides?

Related question, does the location within the cabinet affect the temperature?  Is it hotter at the top, down closer to the bottom or more or less consistent through out?


----------



## candycoated

> Originally Posted by *TwoCubDad*
> 
> [snip]...I loaded the bottom two shelves with 10 clean bricks, spaced to allow circulation around them.  The added mass really seemed to work... [snip]


I don't know the answers to your questions, but I just wanted to say thank you for this helpful tip. I don't think I've ever run across that suggestion before, it's a brilliant idea!

I bet some of the extra unglazed terracotta pot liners I have laying around would work too.

I can, however, share some observations I made the other day with my unit.

I only recently got my smoke hollow assembled. While doing a test burn and seasoning; I had a non digital oven themometer, the door thermometer that came with, and my digital thermometer with two probes (one for food, the other temps the smoking chamber). They all gave me different temps, but were all within a 30 degree range, so I figure there are some hot spots. Was thinking I would just keep the digital chamber probe close to the food I'm cooking (also ordered a second one just like it last night).

Here's a suggestion about how to secure your probe. Someone around here posted pics of the inside of their smoker, and this person had drilled a small hole inside a block of wood for his probe to fit into. I was planning on doing this too, and if you decide to do it as well- make sure you use untreated wood so toxins don't leach out of the wood tainting your food.

That's all I got to share. :)


----------



## woodscomp

Yes the bricks are a great idea, they will hold the heat and the ambient heat they will keep generating will help you maintain a constant temperature.

As for your box probe.  I would suggest trying to get it as close to dead center of the cabinet as possible.  No you do not want this touching sides or racks.  The reason is it will skew your temp readings as it will be giving you the temperatures of whatever it is touching.  If you locate it next to a vent it will be reading either the air being sucked out or the air being sucked in.  Try to get it close to the center.

I think the smaller cook boxes will be easier to maintain an even heat temp, and the burners they put in them are of the correct low flow type typically used in smokers.  If your having trouble with your temps try wrapping the box or make sure the weather is nice when you start.  Even the Gander Mountain ones still use very thin sheet metal and I would imagine almost anything can cause wild temp swings.

Good luck.


----------



## candycoated

p.s. I just ran across a thread where the poster was using a potato to hold their chamber probe.


----------



## twocubdad

Thanks.  I like the potato idea.  As a side benefit you get a little happytizer before dinner.  My thought was to use a cork which has similar advantages.  :-)

Try filling your terra cotta pots with sand.  Sand holds heat FOREVER.  I found this out the hard way teaching Dutch oven cooking to a bunch of Scout leader a few years back.


----------



## aland

I  know this much, I would NEVER buy another Smoke Hollow product again. Units look good but looks ain't everything. I have a feeling SH never checks these forums otherwise they would fix their problems. This is just my opinion but I own a 44" propane, have talked to that moron Chad(or whatever suit wearing idiot who answers the phone)  with OLP and am disappointed in the response I got from him. Woodscomp knows but evidently got good results by his persistence.  I didn't. Wasted $270. Buyer beware.


----------



## s2k9k

Valien said:


> *Hey, how many Smoke Hollow owners are here?* I've done some searches and haven't found a lot of threads/posts from SH owners. I have a SH #3 (30", Model # 30169G).
> 
> So far I like it, although I've only seasoned it. The construction quality seems solid, has nice space in it, etc.
> 
> *If you are a SH owner let me know what you think. If you have done any specific mods to it, let me know as well.*
> 
> *Keep this thread alive and dedicated to Smoke Hollow! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day we can even get our own fancy initials like the GOSM...


Let's keep this thread on track and limited to the OP's questions as listed above. There is no need to start "bashing" Smoke Hollow or their employees. If you have a problem with one of their employees then you should probably take it up with their supervisor and not use this forum to bash them!


----------



## Dutch

Like S2K9K said "keep this thread on track". This thread will be shut down if the bashing continues.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Most of us here are Weekend Smoke Warriors and spending several thousand dollars on a pro pit is either impossible or impractical. So we end up spending $100 to $500 on an Imported Smoker. Without bashing any countries Cheap Labor and seemingly lax Quality Control inspectors... It becomes necessary to tolerate the occasional Lemon new from the box and hope domestic customer service is responsive. Bottom line...Hang in there guys and keep plugging at getting your issues addressed to your satisfaction...JJ


----------



## aland

I wasn't bashing! I was asked my opinion and I gave it. Read Woodscomp's posts and you will see the same evaluation. It's all under the same heading. This forum has all kinds of opinions and I just added mine. Read Candycoated's post. With all due respect.

Aland Alan D Hawkins


----------



## woodscomp

Sorry if I offended people with my experiences with my Smoke Hollow 44" smoker.  The second question asked by the OP was inferring that they wanted to know what we thought.  I have read this thread all the way through and see positive and negative points.

Should we not try to educate people on all aspects of these products? Coming here and sharing true experiences with other's so that they may learn from our mistakes, or learn a way to improve, or deal with customer service only benefits them and potential customers of Smoke Hollow products in general.

That to me is what forums are for.

As the title of this thread is named, "Calling all Smoke Hollow owners!" and asking what we thought, I do believe that this thread should stay alive and as long as no threats are being made, and people are not using foul language to describe anyone else the thread should be left alone, so others may add to it and help the community.

Just my opinion, maybe not popular, may offend the OLP group, but all the same the experience I shared is 100% truthful.


----------



## candycoated

aland said:


> I wasn't bashing! I was asked my opinion and I gave it. Read Woodscomp's posts and you will see the same evaluation. It's all under the same heading. This forum has all kinds of opinions and I just added mine. Read Candycoated's post. With all due respect.
> 
> Aland Alan D Hawkins


Just so folks don't get confused, my negative comments about my SH are under the Smokers&More tab where product reviews are given.


----------



## jetjockey12

Ok...so ....i have a question for anyone who can help.

I have a maverick wireless thermometer but i keep getting an "hhh" or "lll" displayed on both ends of the unit. Now according to the manual its shorting out somewhere.  The only thing i can think of is its getting pinched in the door somehow.  

Does any one have any suggestions on where i can run the probe wire where it won't "short" out on me?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## pineywoods

jetjockey12 said:


> Ok...so ....i have a question for anyone who can help.
> 
> I have a maverick wireless thermometer but i keep getting an "hhh" or "lll" displayed on both ends of the unit. Now according to the manual its shorting out somewhere. The only thing i can think of is its getting pinched in the door somehow.
> 
> Does any one have any suggestions on where i can run the probe wire where it won't "short" out on me?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


What I did with my GOSM is to drill a hole in the side of the smoker to run my probes through. A little smoke may come out the hole but not enough to affect anything and it certainly doesn't pinch the probe wires


----------



## candycoated

jetjockey12 said:


> Ok...so ....i have a question for anyone who can help.
> 
> I have a maverick wireless thermometer but i keep getting an "hhh" or "lll" displayed on both ends of the unit. Now according to the manual its shorting out somewhere. The only thing i can think of is its getting pinched in the door somehow.
> 
> Does any one have any suggestions on where i can run the probe wire where it won't "short" out on me?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


I threaded mine through the exhaust baffle pipe (whatever it's called). You should be able to see what I'm talking about in this pic.













IMG_0311.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Jan 20, 2013






click on the pic to get a bigger view


----------



## woodscomp

I found that fresh batteries cleared the HHH readings when I get it.


----------



## gmikesmith

Brewski513 said:


> I just bought the Smoke Hollow Pro Smoker SH36208 at Albertsons.  Pretty good price compared to what I saw online.  Seems like it is well built and has some weight to it.  I have smoked brisket, ribs and pork shoulder on it so far with no modifications.  I am new to SMF and been doing alot of reading.  I definitely need to check my temp gauge on this thing and add some temp gauges on both sides of the smoke barrell.  I love this thing so far and I will be adding a baffle at the opening of the fire box.


Got my SH36208 at Gander Mountain around Christmas myself and have been loving it.  I've not done any mods on mine either and it seems to work well.  The thermometer seems to run about 25 to 30 degrees hot,  but I've been using a Maverick 732 to monitor the temp and that works well.  Let me know if you add a baffle and what you did to add it.

Happy smoking!!


----------



## snapperwhipper

I got the 24" smoke hollow unit for Christmas and I think it's a good smoke box. Yes I had to tighten up some screws and place a gasket around the door also the door thermometer is just for looks,but the important stuff like the burners seam to be good quality.Since I live in south Florida heating it up is NO problem if anything I doubt I can cold smoke anything.So far I've had good luck with chicken, ribs ( 3-2-1) method and my favorite Smoked Shrimp.


----------



## gil-b-q

I picked up the Smoke Hollow 44241G2 about a month ago (upgraded from the ECB). Overall a pretty nice smoker, especially as I grabbed it for $299 at Gander Mountain on sale! It's pretty cold here in Update NY right now, so I haven't had any issues getting my temps LOW enough (215-225) and have run as high as 300. We'll see what the summer brings on the low end; I had to add a needle valve to the gas line on the ECB to get the temps down. The dial thermometer is off by 20 degrees or so, but I use a separate digital to monitor the cabin temp anyways. I plan on changing out the chip boxes for something cast iron, just have to figure out what will be best for the space between the burners and the water pan.

I've smoked a bunch of stuff in the last month; 3 pork shoulders, 1 beef shoulder, countless chickens, many dozens of scarbelly wings and moink balls, and I have to say I'm pretty pleased with this unit. Good smoke, pretty steady on the temps and LOTS of room. I like the 2 door design which is why I chose this over the Smoke Vault be Camp Chef.

If you're in the market and can scoop this up on sale I would recommend it.

Jeff


----------



## water3man

Keep this thread alive and dedicated to Smoke Hollow!


----------



## desertdog

My son bought us a SH Mod 30160G for Christmas.  I've used it about four times and am very happy with it.  Sounds like I need to check the temp gage though.


----------



## desertdog

I run mine through one of the vents.


----------



## mhchops

Hello all Smoke Hollow owners i just bought a new 38202g gasser it seems to be a really good size smoker with a large water bowl and chip pan i have done the burn in and everything seems good but it was missing a piece for one of the racks and the door thermometer is way off it showed 150* right out of the box so i called today and they were very nice and said they were shipping me the parts today.

   There is one problem i am having with th chip pan it burns the chips or chunks super fast is ther an easy fix for this that anyone knows about. 

 Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## gil-b-q

Not sure how yours is configured, but can you replace the pan with a cast iron box or frypan?


----------



## mhchops

Yes i believe i could replace it with one or the other just have to build a stand for it. What smoker do you have?

Mhchops


----------



## gil-b-q

I have the 44241g2. I seem to go through chips/chunks pretty quickly and will be replacing the 2 chip trays with cast iron.


----------



## mhchops

I wonder if the cast iron pan will slow down the burn as with the 38202g it'll burn through chunks real quick i did a couple things that seemed to help a bit and that is i covered the top of the chip pan in tin foil the large holes in give the chunks alot of air so this helped a bit also i have alot of chips so i soaked them about 30minsit and i got smoke for about an hour on a handful of chips

Mhchops


----------



## kwiq4u

Yes I switched to cast iron. Also I soak the chips in water and this really seems to help. I have the 44 pro with glass door


----------



## mhchops

Im building a stand to put in my #6 and then ill put a cast pan on top to see how this works anythings got to be beter than the way it is now

Mhchoo


----------



## mhchops

Wow what a difference i built a 1/4"ss plate to put my chip pan on in my smoker and its like a whole different animal i just fired it up and run it on high for about 30 mins and got the wood going then backed it down to low where it runs in the 225ass range and the wood just sat there and smoldered along with just a touch of light smoke coming out it had a real good smell i cant wait till the weekend and try it out with something in it

Mhchops


----------



## woodscomp

It is amazing the differences that can be had with these Smoke Hollow smokers once you modify them past the point of being original. A few mods will make a world of difference in how these things work. 

If anyone is in the East TN area and would like mine I am willing to depart with it. My next venture will be in pellets.


----------



## gil-b-q

mhchops said:


> Wow what a difference i built a 1/4"ss plate to put my chip pan on in my smoker and its like a whole different animal i just fired it up and run it on high for about 30 mins and got the wood going then backed it down to low where it runs in the 225ass range and the wood just sat there and smoldered along with just a touch of light smoke coming out it had a real good smell i cant wait till the weekend and try it out with something in it
> 
> Mhchops


So did you just put a plate between the burner and chip tray? Sounds like a nice, simple solution...


----------



## mhchops

Gil, i actually meant to post a pic but it didn't get there somehow but what i did was build a stand of sorts and set the original chip tray directly on it. I put a chunk of hickory and a













2013-02-28_16-10-23_357.jpg



__ mhchops
__ Mar 1, 2013





 chunk of lump coal in for a trial run and i think its going to work great the plate is 10" by 12" with 4" legs


----------



## gil-b-q

mhchops said:


> Gil, i actually meant to post a pic but it didn't get there somehow but what i did was build a stand of sorts and set the original chip tray directly on it. I put a chunk of hickory and a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013-02-28_16-10-23_357.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mhchops
> __ Mar 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chunk of lump coal in for a trial run and i think its going to work great the plate is 10" by 12" with 4" legs


Nice job! Thanks for the pic; very helpful.


----------



## twocubdad

Rookie question -- why is this an issue?  I've read where Thin Blue Smoke is ideal, but why?  Wood chips are cheap enough/free and billowing columns of smoke from my cooker is a rather satisfying sight.  Besides it makes the Good Ol' Boys in the neighborhood jealous and annoys the idiots.


----------



## woodscomp

Thick smoke is bitter.  Get it too thick and your adding creosote, plus the carcinogens that come with it.  The idea behind smoking is to cook, preserve, and add a flavor to your meat. Not to add meat to your smoke.


----------



## marc bodi

Hi, If you turn the Knob to High and light and push the knob in and to the Left you can turn the burner down to any heat you want.High to zero.


----------



## christo0pher

Keep this thread alive and dedicated to Smoke Hollow!


----------



## demosthenes9

Just received the Smoke Hollow PS4400 44" Sams Club model (the one with the glass window)  as an early bday present.  

Went a bit overboard on her maiden smoke session as detailed here  in the roll call forum.  Can't really comment yet on how she performed as it wasn't really a fair test given the volume of meat that I loaded up (probably over 70 lbs.)

Looking forward to finding out just how well she handles as well as learning about some little tweaks/mods here and there to make her run well.


----------



## bigsky109

I bought my Smoke Hollow #8 44inch model a few days ago.  Started modifying it right away.  Converted to Natural Gas, then stuck Lava Rocks in the water pan, drilled a small hole in the side for the meat thermometer wire so far.  I smoked chicken breasts in it the other day and had a hard time keeping the temp at 300F.....Had a full pan of water in it and reading around here on this forum most do not use water at all and fill the pan with sand or lava rock.  So I am going to try that this weekend when I smoke a turkey in it.  So far so good though and I really like how big this thing is.  I almost bought a the 30 inch MES electric smoker and I am glad I went with Gas.  BTW......I splurged for a cheap on sale wired meat themometer from Wal*Mart.....I figured $11.00 it was cheap enought to try out.  It is an Acurite and I have had good luck with my Weather Station from them. 

Ialso stuck a pan of beans in the top of the smoker.....man those really turned out tasty....

I am starting to look for Smoker Covers now.  I see one at Cabelas for the Landman of the same size that would fit perfectly.  It even has a zipper down the side for easy on and off.

Still reading and learning a lot from this forum....


----------



## smokin d

Big Sky, thanks for the info on your NG conversion. I just bought my 44" this last Saturday, fired it up and had my first ever attempt at smoking meat (a boneless pork butt and a whole chicken). It was just an experimental run and things turned out pretty well - moist and great flavor. Anyway, I'm also planning to covert mine to NG as my patio is plumbed for NG and I have my NG weber grill already set up and its nice to not deal with tanks. I'm looking at setting a T connection so they can both run independently.  I've been researching the conversion options and will also give OLP customer service a call for their insight or if they have recommendation on conversion kits.  I see that Smoke Vault sells a NG conversion kits for their propane smokers, so may also see if that could somehow work in this case.  At any rate, if I'm unable to obtain a simple conversion kit, I'm planning to drill out the orifice. I may have to do a little more research, but I'm using this video as an example: 



Plus the conversion table for bit size vs. BTU:

http://www.joppaglass.com/burner/lowp_chrt.html

My understanding is that the 44" puts out 10,000 BTU, so I'm currently planning on using a ~ size 53 bit or there a bouts.

For other mods, I'm also looking at insulating the smoker as I noticed the temp fluctuated ~20-30 deg depending on the breeze on that 50 deg day.

I also appreciated reading the previous recommendations on the SS plate under the wood trays to help control the smoke rate.

Looks like OLP makes a cover for the 44", but its currently out of stock.

I also need to invest in some reliable remote read thermometers.

At any rate, I'm glad I came across this site and this thread. There is lots of good info to learn from you guys. Keep it coming.


----------



## bigsky109

Smokin D, 

Nice video, I didn't have any of those type of bits so reading around here and the internet I found out that a 1/16 bit should work.  The smallest I had and a ltille bigger than the present hole.  I did use a cordless electric drill and was very careful drilling out the orifice.  Mine worked on both burners and I did try my burners on NG before I drilled them out.  They worked but at a low burn. 

I do not use any water in my water tray, I filled it with lava rock.  My turkey smoke came out perfect and this weekend I plan on smoking  Pork Ribs (YUM). 

I also noticed the covers and that they are OUT OF STOCK. 

Bought a cheap WalMart thermometer for $11.00 on sale and so far it works great.

I agree....this site has a LOT of info and it is easier to learn this way than the hard way.

Keep smokin>>>>>>


----------



## bigsky109

SMOKIN D,

I forgot to mention that I also ran fireplace rope around my doors to seal them up.  Worked out really well.....Here is a pic of the doors:













P4070002.JPG



__ bigsky109
__ Apr 7, 2013


----------



## smokin d

Great idea on the fireplace rope to seal the doors a bit better, I will look into that. - and those thermometers.  I'm hoping to get one that is remote and can have the reading unit kept in the house if I want to kick back on the couch or do work in the office - I'll see whats out there..

I did finish modifying it for NG last week, all connected, and fired it up.  I received some info about prevailing Gas pressures in our town and I used a #54 bit on the two orifices (cost $3 from Ace). I just used my cordless drill also. The temp on dual burner low setting is the same as it was with the propane - settles at 250-270 deg when the outside temp is in the 50 deg range.  I wish it was running about 50 deg cooler on the low setting, but I also have used the position between Hi and Off to tweak it to a really low flame - I just hope it doesn't blow out on a windy day.  I'll see how things work out with the cook temps, if I get bored I may order two new orifices and drill it with maybe a #57 bit to lower the BTU output and get the temp set more realistic to the dials and what I would like to see.

I had called OLP with several questions, they did tell me they plan on getting the covers for the 44" in about 2 weeks. 

Keep me posted,

Smokin D


----------



## hunterguy

I got a 4-in-1 Smoke Hollow and have been doing the mods before I season it, but I notice that the covers for the gas and charcoal grill sides are both "tweaked" and don't seem to fully close.  Any ideas on how to get these to close properly?


----------



## bigsky109

Good news on the covers....I guess I wll wait for the right cover.


----------



## iclick4u

I have a 34" Gas Smoke Hollow and it works perfectly.  I tested the door temp gauge with a standard oven thermometer and it was less than 3 degrees different.  Have smoked almost everything in it from making jerky to smoking turkeys.  Never had an issue at all.  The door seals with no smoke escaping as others have indicated.  I use a combination of chunks and chips that I water soak for at least an hour.  If I turn it to low the temp will drop below 100 degrees with the ambient air temp around 80 degrees.  I live on the west coast where we get 3 months of freezing cold weather in winter  and 3 months of 100 - 120 degrees in the summer.  This smoker will perform in any of my seasonal temperatures.  The only issue I have is that it only has 1 door.  Would be better if I could add chips when needed without letting the heat out by opening the main door.  But with the size of the standard wood chip tray I only have had to that when smoking a larger Turkey.  I use it around 3 to 4 times a week as I am retired and smoke our supper when I am home during the day.


----------



## johnbarclay

I heard it is good but i never tried one yet.


----------



## animal54

It has been great for me.........I have the 44in pro model with 2 doors. 1 for the meat, the other for the chips and chunks. I had a problem with getting the heat below 200 so, I filled the water tray with gravel...........no problem. It will get as low as 150......GOOD LUCK........also my temp gage has been dead on............


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

I have the 44in pro model with 2 doors as well.  I haven't checked the thermometer yet, but my turkey came out wonderful.  Did the same thing I've been doing for a while.  Brine it overnight. Smoke it breast side down at 240-245 for 30 minutes a pound.  Take it off and cover the dark meat portion with foil for 30 minutes.

It was windy and off/on sprinkling when I cooked on it, but the smoke did seem really inconsistent - it would look good for a few minutes and then burn up.  Not sure if I will change chip trays or try the AMNPS mod for gassers.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Ok, I've used the 44" two door a couple of times now....

I'm having a hard time controlling smoke and I lean towards a heavier smoke but I'm getting all or nothing.  I think I will invest in a 12" AMNTS and see what happens.  The AMN site describes it as a smoke supplementer - does it produce enough smoke to fill a 44" smoker for 4-5 hours? Cubic ft is around 7.

I live in FL so it's usually warm.  I am having to use only one burner and still having to operate it between the HIGH and OFF marks to keep the temp around 225-230.  I'm thinking needle valve.  This is my first gas burner, so I'm learning a lot.  This site is answering many of them.  BTW, I used just over 2 lbs. of LP for a complete rib smoke.  Considering how much this smoker will hold, that's not too bad to me.  Remember, I am cooking for a family of 6 plus my step-mom on a regular basis.  Cooking for groups of 10-25 every month or two.

All openings are very leaky but it comes out the stack before it comes out the door, so I don't see that as a problem in a warm climate.  It has a window and I see the smoke rolling around before it exists.  It seems to have a nice smoke movement.  I simply crimped a piece of foil around the stack and adjusted that that as a dampener.
 

Smoked the best turkey I have ever smoked last weekend even using a standard store brand bird which surprised me - it was meant as more of a test run, but turned out great!  The thigh was done and the breast barely held together.  Good stuff!

I'm new to the site or I would given some q-view.


----------



## animal54

Here is my answer...............fill the water pan full of gravel.....turn the knob to low, which will keep the temp 200 or less. Pay with the control to get higher. When you get to say 225 or 230....mark the knob and you problems will be fixed. As far as smoke, Mine has 2 burners and I leave the burner flu open about 1/4 inch and the 1 I am not using, about half way. I also cut the chimmney brackets down, attached a bolt and nut on 1 of the braces, and the slide the top open how ever far I need. 1/4 open for more smkoke, 1/2 for little less and 3/4 for just great smoke. Also when you turn the gas on, barley turn the valve open, play with that also...........let me know how it worked out for you.


----------



## goodbeer

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Ok, I've used the 44" two door a couple of times now....
> 
> I'm having a hard time controlling smoke and I lean towards a heavier smoke but I'm getting all or nothing.  I think I will invest in a 12" AMNTS and see what happens.  The AMN site describes it as a smoke supplementer - does it produce enough smoke to fill a 44" smoker for 4-5 hours? Cubic ft is around 7.
> 
> I live in FL so it's usually warm.  I am having to use only one burner and still having to operate it between the HIGH and OFF marks to keep the temp around 225-230.  I'm thinking needle valve.  This is my first gas burner, so I'm learning a lot.  This site is answering many of them.  BTW, I used just over 2 lbs. of LP for a complete rib smoke.  Considering how much this smoker will hold, that's not too bad to me.  Remember, I am cooking for a family of 6 plus my step-mom on a regular basis.  Cooking for groups of 10-25 every month or two.
> 
> All openings are very leaky but it comes out the stack before it comes out the door, so I don't see that as a problem in a warm climate.  It has a window and I see the smoke rolling around before it exists.  It seems to have a nice smoke movement.  I simply crimped a piece of foil around the stack and adjusted that that as a dampener.
> 
> 
> Smoked the best turkey I have ever smoked last weekend even using a standard store brand bird which surprised me - it was meant as more of a test run, but turned out great!  The thigh was done and the breast barely held together.  Good stuff!
> 
> I'm new to the site or I would given some q-view.


Jax,

I have the same smoker as you.  I have the 18" AMNTS and it easily produces enough smoke for the 44".  I used it a few weeks ago while smoking 4 large pork butts it produced smoke for over 6 hours and they turned out great!  I believe the website says that the 12" AMNTS will produce smoke for 4 hours.  It was a great purchase, I got tired of messing around with putting more wood chips in during long smokes.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

I thought about getting the 18" but I wasn't sure where I would position it.  Where do you put yours?  I only have to use one burner at a time, so I was thinking of placing it front to back over the non-operating burner with the chip tray holder removed.  It would have the same air access that the burner would get.  Whatcha think?


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

I'll definitely try the smoke stack mod you suggested.  The foil works but doesn't look very good.  When my pellet tray really gets going the temp spikes a little and then comes back down when the pellets are almost gone.  I just ordered a 12" AMNTS so hopefully that will help with the temp control as well as the smoke will be generated independently of the heat. I'll report back when I get a chance to try it.


----------



## jrod62

JaxRmrJmr said:


> I thought about getting the 18" but I wasn't sure where I would position it.  Where do you put yours?  I only have to use one burner at a time, so I was thinking of placing it front to back over the non-operating burner with the chip tray holder removed.  It would have the same air access that the burner would get.  Whatcha think?















IMAG1247.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Apr 28, 2013






I got the 18" and it will last 6 hours or more .  works great in the 44" smoker


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

jrod62 said:


> IMAG1247.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jrod62
> __ Apr 28, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the 18" and it will last 6 hours or more .  works great in the 44" smoker


I see where you have it.  Does the moisture from your water pan give it any trouble staying lit?  I don't always use water, but I do when I'm smoking poultry.  That was my thought on going with the 12" as I was trying to find a place away from at least one of the burners and below the water pan.  Any suggestions?


----------



## jrod62

I don't use water in the pan, i just foil the pan for easy clean up .


----------



## goodbeer

I do the same thing as JRod as far as placement of the 18" AMNTS, but I have my water pan filled with sand.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

DSC_0050.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ May 4, 2013






First smoke using the AMNTS 12".  Windy and rainy and still worked great.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

DSC_0072.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ May 5, 2013






12" AMNTS placed over unused burner and below water pan (heat on the left, smoke on the right).  Worked like a charm.  I may order a 2nd one for longer smokes.  I'm really liking this set up now.  I may try one of the pellet burning trays.


----------



## demosthenes9

JaxRmrJmr said:


> DSC_0072.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ jaxrmrjmr
> __ May 5, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12" AMNTS placed over unused burner and below water pan (heat on the left, smoke on the right).  Worked like a charm.  I may order a 2nd one for longer smokes.  I'm really liking this set up now.  I may try one of the pellet burning trays.


Are you getting uneven chamber temps running only 1 burner ?    i.e., left side much hotter than right?


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Demosthenes9 said:


> Are you getting uneven chamber temps running only 1 burner ?    i.e., left side much hotter than right?


I have only done one smoke like this.  Four racks of ribs.  I didn't reposition any of them during cooking.  The bottom rack was a little tougher than the other three, but the other three all turned out pretty evenly cooked.  I'll have a better opinion when I do a couple of smokes without it being as windy.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

No hot spots from only burning one burner.  Typical 5-7 degree differences in certain areas.  I had two aluminum pans on the bottom rack that overlapped each other to keep the bottom clean and that was causing one side to run about 13 degrees hotter..  I separated them by about 3/4" and the heat is pretty even now.  The smoke just rolls around and around - I can see it through the window.  I'm getting to know it better and better with each smoke.  I recommend this unit to any one with a bunch of mouths to feed as it holds a lot - but it does use some gas.  I originally posted that it didn't use much.  I was wrong.


----------



## smokin d

OLP finally got their smoker covers in. They have been on back order for quite some time.  Just received mine in the mail today and beats the tarp for sure. Cost about $45.


----------



## wisconsinbutt

I recently purchased the 84" 47180T SH. It has an adjustable charcoal tray under the grates. Anyone with this model have any pointers on how to improve smoking ability with the charcoal/offset firebox side of this monster.


----------



## olfred

I have a SH with three shelves that I have used now for three years; temp control seems stable, walls are well insulated so temp doesn't seem to fluctuate.  The coldest I've used it was twenty degrees with a 10mph wind, held the temp smoking a turkey.  Only dislike is opening the door to check the water bath or add wood, thinking about cutting the door into two sections so I can open only the lower section.  Seems like a no brainer, don't know why they all aren't made this way; probably cost.  I do fish, Boston butt, pork chops, ribs, turkey and chicken.  I have two vintage circa 1972 Luhr Jenson Little Chiefs I do my jerky on; thinking I may try out the SH next time also for the jerky.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Their price on Amazon is $54.  I refuse to pay that much.  My blue tarp with a couple of spring clamps will do just fine. Rather than give them $25 I will buy and smoke three racks of ribs!


----------



## aquaman9

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Their price on Amazon is $54.  I refuse to pay that much.  My blue tarp with a couple of spring clamps will do just fine. Rather than give them $25 I will buy and smoke three racks of ribs!


I agree with you about the prices. I had puchased a patio chair cover at the end of last year to cover the center console on my boat but found it made a great smoker cover for less than 20 bucks.


----------



## demosthenes9

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Their price on Amazon is $54.  I refuse to pay that much.  My blue tarp with a couple of spring clamps will do just fine. Rather than give them $25 I will buy and smoke three racks of ribs!


Still in the process of deciding whether to even bother covering mine or not.  I have 2 other Smoke Hollow smokers that I've had for more than 10 years.  Both sit out uncovered all year round, through rain, hail, sleet and snow.  Both still work just fine and haven't suffered any noticeable ill effects   :)


----------



## marshman71

My fiancee got me the Model 30168E    for Christmas this year since she knew how much I loved smoking on my 22" Weber.

I must say I truly love this smoker.  only thing I wish is she got a bigger one. Because I use it so often.   I made 3 small modifications to it

     First I ditched the wood chip pan.  its to small and worthless IMO.  I then took the water pan and converted that into the wood chip pan by drilling 

a bunch of holes in it. now it will burn longer without having to open the cabinet as often for longer cooks.

     Second I drilled a small hole in the side center of the cabinet and inserted a plastic bushing just big enough to accept a electric temperature probe. so I can keep this girl dialed in. The temp gauge on the front is not very accurate. 

     Third I removed the vent tube in the back top of the smoker to allow it to breath a little better

I purchased 3 more racks from OLP  and use the very bottom slot to hold my new water pan.   Which now serves dual purpose. The new pan is just big enough to cover the entire rack so no drippings will hit the element or wood chips and snuff them out.


----------



## dhoovler

I own a smoke hollow 47183T 4 in 1 combo. There are a lot of mods out there that make this a better unit but I was just wondering if anyone has ever installed a burner to the bottom of the firebox. My plan is to cut a hole in the bottom and install the burner from my old propane smoker. If it doesn't work I can always cover the hole again with sheet metal. Has anyone ever tried this?


----------



## smokin reaper

I have a Smoke Hollow 3416G Vertical gas Smoker for about 4 years and Really like it! I have friends with other Brands that are always complaining about the size of theirs and they can't keep the temp and can't cook much . I bought more Racks and Rails for mine so I am using up as much as I can when I do alot of stuff. With the extra racks I have done 12 full slabs of baby backs cut in half  I can get 5 - 1/2 slabs on a rack I did 5 Corned beef briskets this last St Pattys Day,I'll usually do 2 or 3 briskets and 4 Pork shoulders for family parties I wish mine was bigger!!(yea we all say that) I have been looking at maybe getting a new one because the new 3820 has the seperate door for the water /wood  area so you are not loosing the valuable heat everytime you open up the door, and it also has 2 burners which? maybe would help for the winter smokes here in Chi-Town. If I did get a new one I would just use this one as a cold smoker or have 2. people keep telling me they want to hire me to smoke things  for them for parties and stuff


----------



## animal54

fill the water tray full of pea grave......works GREAT!!!!


----------



## animal54

I only run 1 burner most times and I do not have any problems with the side with no heat holding. You must get a maverick 72 therm.That will give you a true reading.


----------



## animal54

I purchased a 30 gal tank, smoked 2 14lb briskets for about 20 hours, at 220 to 230 and it only took 2.4 gallons. I can not complain. When I turn the valve on the tank, I only open it maybe 10%. Have done hundreds of pounds of meat....never been a problem. I do fill the water tray full of gravel to keep the temps below 200 and just turn the control knob where I need the temp. Once I get the right temp......using everything I stated above, I marke the knob with a yellow color to remind me where to set.....


----------



## animal54

I totally agree!!!!!


----------



## animal54

Thanks for the pic's. You are dead on. I needed to see that.....Thanks again!!!~


----------



## smokin reaper

Pea Gravel with the water aren'y you constantly adding water then because of the gravel ?


----------



## animal54

Funny...........I never use water...........


----------



## smokin d

When using gravel in the water pan, a few questions:

1) Does the gravel get fouled with drippings to the point it gets rancid, puts off excess smoke from the drippings, or needs to be changed out frequently?

2) Do you miss moisture not having water in the box?

Thanks


----------



## smokin reaper

I Always use water depending on the time sometimes needing to add more in. I would think that with out the moisture your food would turn to shoe leather


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

I thought so too for a long time, but nope.  Personal preference.  Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.  Mostly when I do poultry.


----------



## goodbeer

Smokin D said:


> When using gravel in the water pan, a few questions:
> 
> 1) Does the gravel get fouled with drippings to the point it gets rancid, puts off excess smoke from the drippings, or needs to be changed out frequently?
> 
> 2) Do you miss moisture not having water in the box?
> 
> Thanks


I cover mine with aluminum foil for easy cleanup.

I have not had any issues with meat coming out dry due to lack of moisture in the box.  I smoke a lot of pork tenderloin which is real lean and as long as you do not overcook you will be fine.


----------



## marshman71

JaxRmrJmr said:


> I thought so too for a long time, but nope.  Personal preference.  Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.  Mostly when I do poultry.


Same here ... I leave it out when I do skin on chicken ... by leaving the water pan out I can get my temp up much higher. than when I leave it in which is perfect for doing chicken and crisping up the skins.


----------



## back yard chef

This looks like an old post, but I have the SH44 inch. I wanted to some cold smoking any tips on how I can get the temp down to cold specs


----------



## aland

Back Yard Chef- I use mine every now and then and have the AMPS 5x8 but I bought Todds' 18" Tube Smoker and it's great. I think it outdoes the AMPS. I do cheese, nuts, Spam(yes, Spam) Boloney, everything but ice cream and there has to be a way to do that cos they fry it too! This thing puts out an incredible amount of smoke and good for 5-6 hrs. The only time I don't use it is if there's not enough room. I use no heat and use the TS. Very well worth the bucks. I love it! In fact, when I'm gonna grill a steak or burgers, I'll cold smoke the meat first, then put the fire to it. The cold meat takes on smoke like you wouldn't believe. Got that idea from Rob @ SmokingPit.com. Try it. You'll like it. Todd also has the 6" & 12" Tube Smokers as well. Good Luck and as some say here, "Happy smoke trails!" Aland


----------



## goodbeer

aland said:


> Back Yard Chef- I use mine every now and then and have the AMPS 5x8 but I bought Todds' 18" Tube Smoker and it's great. I think it outdoes the AMPS. I do cheese, nuts, Spam(yes, Spam) Boloney, everything but ice cream and there has to be a way to do that cos they fry it too! This thing puts out an incredible amount of smoke and good for 5-6 hrs. The only time I don't use it is if there's not enough room. I use no heat and use the TS. Very well worth the bucks. I love it! In fact, when I'm gonna grill a steak or burgers, I'll cold smoke the meat first, then put the fire to it. The cold meat takes on smoke like you wouldn't believe. Got that idea from Rob @ SmokingPit.com. Try it. You'll like it. Todd also has the 6" & 12" Tube Smokers as well. Good Luck and as some say here, "Happy smoke trails!" Aland


aland, I also have the 18" tube smoker.  Do you use it when you are smoking with heat?  If so where do you put it and do you have issues keeping it lit?  I seem to have issues the first hour or two keeping the tube lit but then after that it's fine.  Any ideas Smoke Hollow owners?


----------



## aland

Goodbeer-It's possible your pellets might be damp.If after 1 or 2 hrs they're fine, the heat has dried them out.  Some put them in a microwave safe dish and zap theirs for a minute or two. When I use  heat, I usually use 1 burner and  place the burning end of the tube as far as possible opposite that burner. Ex: right burner ON, burning end of tube as far left as possible without blocking the end. I also don't use the big water pan. I use a 9x9

cornbread pan or a disposable aluminum pan above the flame and the tube smoker opposite that. Todd says the TS works up to 275*. Hope this helps. Good luck. aland


----------



## bfdow

I got a SH 30162e (electric) last month that I am pleased with, with one caveat: the temperature will not hold constant.  I had the control marked at 275F and after a while, the temp increases to over 300. Turn the control knob down so that the temp is cycling at 225, and after a while, it creeps back up to 250, 260, 275.  I called SH customer service and was told that this is the way it always works, because as the food in the smoker warms up, the heating element continues to cycle the same way.

Is this happening to everyone?

thanks

BFDow


----------



## goodbeer

aland said:


> Goodbeer-It's possible your pellets might be damp.If after 1 or 2 hrs they're fine, the heat has dried them out.  Some put them in a microwave safe dish and zap theirs for a minute or two. When I use  heat, I usually use 1 burner and  place the burning end of the tube as far as possible opposite that burner. Ex: right burner ON, burning end of tube as far left as possible without blocking the end. I also don't use the big water pan. I use a 9x9
> 
> cornbread pan or a disposable aluminum pan above the flame and the tube smoker opposite that. Todd says the TS works up to 275*. Hope this helps. Good luck. aland


I also but the burning end on the opposite side of the burner that is on and as far away as possible the burner.  I will try the microwave trick to dry out the pellets, I am smoking a brisket on Saturday and I hope this works!  Thanks for the tip aland!


----------



## bajabarrister

I bought a Smoke Hollow electric smoker about 6 months ago. For the price, it is a solid little smoker. Like about everyone else, I tossed the little water pan and have used a bread pan. I also got an AMAZIN pellet smoker box that works perfectly. Using it, I've been able to just barely cold smoke cheese. I live in a very warm climate, yet I have not been able to maintain high temperatures. For a mod, I plan to add a damper to the bottom of the unit and an adjustable vent at the top. Perhaps I can then reach lower temperatures for better cold smoking. I'm also going to try adding more insulation to see if I can reach higher temperatures. Overall, I am happy with the unit.


----------



## aland

bajabarrister- Just read your post. I have read where some fill water or milk jugs with water, freeze them and put them in their smokers and that helps to bring the temps down to below 90* or so. As far as maintaining higher temps,like in winter, I've had real good luck with a fire(welding) blanket. Plus you don't have to worry about it catching fire or melting. It's also easy to regulate the temps by unwrapping it a bit or wrapping more of it around the smoker.

aland


----------



## aland

backyardchef- try the frozen water jug trick. I understand that works well. Just fill 'em, freeze 'em, put 'em in the smoker. When they thaw, re-freeze.

aland


----------



## bajabarrister

Thanks for the tips aland. I've tried the frozen water bottle trick before, with good results. I put the bottles in a pan, so that the condensation does not come down on the heating element. A 2 liter bottle of water generated over a cup of condensation. The blanket trick was going to be next on my hit parade. I think it would work very well. Thanks for the advice. Bajabarrister


----------



## aland

Don't go to a welding shop, try Harbor Freight(harborfreight.com) or someplace like that. There are different sizes too. I think I bought the 8x8. They're cheaper and the same thing, fiberglass, and a large will wrap around your 44 or fold it up to go around your ECB if you have one. It works real well for me. 

Good luck.

aland


----------



## whitetailfreak

I LOVE my smoke hollow!!! Does everything I need it to do...From deer stix to pork butts its awesome


----------



## vecchiobob

Hi FolksI am also thinking of buying a propane smoke hollow 44''.But I have a couple questions that maybe you guys can help me with? ?My partner and I are going to the Big Apple in the spring and I am hoping to pick up one of these.We are from Ireland and I hope to bring one back with us.I have checked on our airlines website and I have no problems with the weight if the smoker is a flat pack when I buy it???Also do any of you know and can recommend a good place in manhattan for bbq ( beer and blues)???Thanks for your help and SLAINTE!!!


----------



## twocubdad

Best place for barbecue in New York is at LaGuardia Airport -- when you get there find a plane that's headed to North Carolina.


----------



## jetjockey12

Myron Mixon Just Opened A New Place There.  Supposedly Pretty Good. I Also Sec Ond The Connection To North Carolina!


----------



## smoking tony

I have a smoke hollow propane smoke and i love it


----------



## vecchiobob

We will definitely check it out


----------



## smoking tony

Good Luck !!!!


----------



## smoking tony

I have a Smoke Hollow and love it


----------



## big dd

Does anyone know if Smoke Hollow offers NG conversion kits ?  If so how do I purchase?  Thx


----------



## joeboy

Got mine 38" double door LP at Christmas time. Love this smoker, no problem with keeping the temp around 225F and the smoke box if big enough to keep heavy smoke for hours! (Mix wood chunks with wet chips)













1901289_10152674080197119_294423572_n.jpg



__ joeboy
__ Mar 6, 2014


















image.jpg



__ joeboy
__ Dec 21, 2013
__ 1


----------



## smoker-rco

:)


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Joeboy said:


> Got mine 38" double door LP at Christmas time. Love this smoker, no problem with keeping the temp around 225F and the smoke box if big enough to keep heavy smoke for hours! (Mix wood chunks with wet chips)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1901289_10152674080197119_294423572_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ joeboy
> __ Mar 6, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ joeboy
> __ Dec 21, 2013
> __ 1


Looks like the food inspector is already poking around in the picture on the right.


----------



## paperboy

OK.....long time reader, first time poster.   I bought my Smoke Hollow Pro Series 44 a couple of months ago through Sam's Club.   The unit was shipped to my house, and contrary to some reports that I've read....was well packed with no damage.  I've taken all the upgrades from this site to heart----I have my Maverick 732, I caulked all the joints with high temp silicone (on the outside) to seal them, I bought the Cajun Bayou low pressure regulator with needle valve...along with a longer hose.  I have a box of firebricks ready when I get started, and I have already purchased the welding blanket from Harbor Freight.   I have yet to condition the unit---sorta waiting on pre-spring here in Ohio.    I have my 18" tube smoker, and a supply of pellets in various woods.  I have yet to buy the heavier cast iron skillets, but will do so shortly.

I'm anxious to get started.....keep up the excellent sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Paperboy


----------



## demosthenes9

paperboy said:


> OK.....long time reader, first time poster. I bought my Smoke Hollow Pro Series 44 a couple of months ago through Sam's Club. The unit was shipped to my house, and contrary to some reports that I've read....was well packed with no damage. I've taken all the upgrades from this site to heart----I have my Maverick 732, I caulked all the joints with high temp silicone (on the outside) to seal them, I bought the Cajun Bayou low pressure regulator with needle valve...along with a longer hose. I have a box of firebricks ready when I get started, and I have already purchased the welding blanket from Harbor Freight. I have yet to condition the unit---sorta waiting on pre-spring here in Ohio. I have my 18" tube smoker, and a supply of pellets in various woods. I have yet to buy the heavier cast iron skillets, but will do so shortly.
> 
> I'm anxious to get started.....keep up the excellent sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Paperboy


Hehehe,  you are well prepared!!!   I've managed to put about 400 lbs of meat through mine since last March with only a Maverick, some pellets and a couple of Tube smokers. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   

Do yourself a favor and STOP buying stuff until after you've actually done a smoke.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyways, I think you'll be happy with your smoker, I definitely am.


----------



## palmerspit

Don't buy a Smoke Hollow if your serious about smoking meat, they SUCK they don't hold temp worth a darn, they loose heat around the lid & between the firebox & smokebox, I am  trying to sell mine & take the $ & have an Ugly Drum Smoker built… I do not recommend this smoker to anyone who is a serious BBQ cook!!!!


----------



## demosthenes9

palmerspit said:


> Don't buy a Smoke Hollow if your serious about smoking meat, they SUCK they don't hold temp worth a darn, they loose heat around the lid & between the firebox & smokebox, I am trying to sell mine & take the $ & have an Ugly Drum Smoker built… I do not recommend this smoker to anyone who is a serious BBQ cook!!!!


Hmmmm,  I have quite happily been using Smoke Hollow Smokers for over 15 years.   Guess I must not be a "serious BBQ cook" ??

/headshake


----------



## pappagut

I bought the 44" smokehollow this weekend at bi-mart for $199. To hard to pass up trying it at that price. I figured I would never build the cedar smokehouse ;). It worked great for chicken, but the beef tri tip roast I got up to internal temp of 139 and when I cut into it, only 2/3 of it were cooked med rare, the back portion (closest to the back wall) was still really bloody. I had the meat loaded like a football being thrown straight in. I would hate to think I have to turn meat flat to get an even cook?


----------



## demosthenes9

Pappagut said:


> I bought the 44" smokehollow this weekend at bi-mart for $199. To hard to pass up trying it at that price. I figured I would never build the cedar smokehouse ;). It worked great for chicken, but the beef tri tip roast I got up to internal temp of 139 and when I cut into it, only 2/3 of it were cooked med rare, the back portion (closest to the back wall) was still really bloody. I had the meat loaded like a football being thrown straight in. I would hate to think I have to turn meat flat to get an even cook?


How were you running the burners?  Just one ?  Both ?

I've done Prime Ribs, Butts, Ribs, Brisket and Pork Loins in my 44 and have never run into that kind of trouble.

Also, where in the world is this Bi-Mart?  I'd love to buy more SH44's at that price.


----------



## pappagut

Demosthenes9, I rotated the burners every couple hours. This was my first attempt, just getting to know the smoker. I was hoping I did not have to have both burners on full time? I was playing with different woods in the two bins (cherry and oak). I think I will get the hang of it. I got it so I could cook in the winters up here instead of my offset smoker. The allure of "set it and forget it" has promise, but I still want to play with fire :).

Bi-Mart is in Oregon and Washington. I was just as surprised at the price as you are! Even better, they were out of stock and offered the floor model instead of a rain check, I did not have to build anything :)


----------



## iinthesmoke

Go past high heading towards the cutoff and only run one burner at a time is what I find works for me.  Load both wood chip trays up and then alternate burners for a really long and slow smoke.  Have the 44" propane Smoke Hollow and love it.  Just got it hooked up to 100# tank and can't wait for the first smoke.  Building up bricks around it to prevent wind from blowing flame out....


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

I haven't tried it, but I intend on it, is to install a needle valve in the gas line.  Both burners on high will get you over 300 degrees.


----------



## iinthesmoke

palmerspit said:


> Don't buy a Smoke Hollow if your serious about smoking meat, they SUCK they don't hold temp worth a darn, they loose heat around the lid & between the firebox & smokebox, I am trying to sell mine & take the $ & have an Ugly Drum Smoker built… I do not recommend this smoker to anyone who is a serious BBQ cook!!!!


Try tightening the screws next time...LOL...  Kidding...   Smoked several times with SH 44 propane and no problems...  So far so good...


----------



## demosthenes9

Pappagut said:


> Demosthenes9, I rotated the burners every couple hours. This was my first attempt, just getting to know the smoker. I was hoping I did not have to have both burners on full time? I was playing with different woods in the two bins (cherry and oak). I think I will get the hang of it. I got it so I could cook in the winters up here instead of my offset smoker. The allure of "set it and forget it" has promise, but I still want to play with fire :).
> 
> Bi-Mart is in Oregon and Washington. I was just as surprised at the price as you are! Even better, they were out of stock and offered the floor model instead of a rain check, I did not have to build anything :)


Man, congrats on that price.   Seriously, if they were available for $200 around here, I'd buy at least 4 more of them as so many friends and family would love to have one and I'd like to pick a 2nd one up for myself.  Believe it or not, I've run out of space on several occasions and have had to do multiple sessions  :)

I've seen others talk about only running on one burner, but I'm convinced that unless you do something to redirect the heat, running one burner WILL lead to different chamber temps between the sides.   If I'm doing a small cook and don't have much in the smoker,  I light both burners then push the knobs in and start turning back towards the OFF position.   If I have more meat in the smoker, I just turn both knobs to LOW.   

I also use am AMNTS tube smoker from Todd at Amazn Products.   With the AMNTS, once you get it's placement figured out in your smoker, it pretty much is "set it and forget it"   :)


----------



## aland

Yeah light on high, turn back towards off and get that pilot light  flame. That's what SH told me. If you have trouble keeping the temps up, use a welders  blanket and you CAN'T lose with a Tube smoker. I LOVE mine! It kicks A**. I cold smoke with it too. Todds products are awesome! And his pellets are THE best! The man even gives you his cell # if you have a problem. It don't get no better than that! Thank you, Todd. You ROCK!


----------



## demosthenes9

aland said:


> Yeah light on high, turn back towards off and get that pilot light  flame. That's what SH told me. If you have trouble keeping the temps up, use a welders  blanket and you CAN'T lose with a Tube smoker. I LOVE mine! It kicks A**. I cold smoke with it too. Todds products are awesome! And his pellets are THE best! The man even gives you his cell # if you have a problem. It don't get no better than that! Thank you, Todd. You ROCK!


Yep, yep.  I love the fact that on 12+ hour Butt cook, I fill and light the tubes in the beginning, then refill them just before they burn out and that's it.   Don't have all that bother of refilling chip trays every 45 mins or whatever.


----------



## beaner

love my smoke hollow. have smoked jerky, ribs, pork butts, brisket, wild turkey breast, chicken etc. always works well. my kids came up from texas and said it was the best brisket ever, :)


----------



## goodbeer

I am also a happy owner of a SH 44.  I also use an 18 inch tube, I was wondering what length tube other SH owners are using and where you place them in your smoker.


----------



## concretebob

I purchased a 44" back in August of 2013 and I love the capacity. I replaced the factory water pan with a large steam tray to catch alll the drippings. The stock pan just wasn't big enough. I'm having problems with the burners, though. Full tank of propane but the burners act as if they are not getting enough fuel. Anyone ever have the burner just go out for no reason? The first time it happened, I forgot to vent the cabinet before hitting the switch. Uh uh, no arm hair, singed the brows a bit. Rookie mistake.

I smoke pork loin and chicken in large quantities for various events. I run a non-profit catering company that provides services to non-profit Veterans Service Organizations in the form of meals for their activities and fund-raising events. We also hold our own events at military medical facilities on specific days, (i.e Patriot's Day; Thanksgiving) cwtt.org is our website. Fans of Cooking with the Troops is our Facebook page.

We spent the past weekend at the Amicalola State Park Lodge in Dawsonville GA with Warrior Hike, providing them lunch and dinner for their hiker orientation meeting. Warrior Hike takes the phrase "Walk It Off" to a whole new level. These veterans, (mostly OIF and OEF, with some Gulf1 and Viet Nam), commit to a 6 month thru hike of the Appalachian Trail from Georgia to Maine. We supported them for the first time last year and have now signed on as official sponsors for the 2014 Class of Hikers. warriorhike.com and Warrior Hike on Facebook.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

goodbeer said:


> I am also a happy owner of a SH 44.  I also use an 18 inch tube, I was wondering what length tube other SH owners are using and where you place them in your smoker.


I use a 12" tube.  I place it in different places depending on the weather, what type of pellets I'm using, etc.  It seems to be a little different with every smoke but mostly I use one burner and place the tube on the opposite side.


concretebob said:


> I purchased a 44" back in August of 2013 and I love the capacity. I replaced the factory water pan with a large steam tray to catch alll the drippings. The stock pan just wasn't big enough. I'm having problems with the burners, though. Full tank of propane but the burners act as if they are not getting enough fuel. Anyone ever have the burner just go out for no reason? The first time it happened, I forgot to vent the cabinet before hitting the switch. Uh uh, no arm hair, singed the brows a bit. Rookie mistake.
> 
> I smoke pork loin and chicken in large quantities for various events. I run a non-profit catering company that provides services to non-profit Veterans Service Organizations in the form of meals for their activities and fund-raising events. We also hold our own events at military medical facilities on specific days, (i.e Patriot's Day; Thanksgiving) cwtt.org is our website. Fans of Cooking with the Troops is our Facebook page.
> 
> We spent the past weekend at the Amicalola State Park Lodge in Dawsonville GA with Warrior Hike, providing them lunch and dinner for their hiker orientation meeting. Warrior Hike takes the phrase "Walk It Off" to a whole new level. These veterans, (mostly OIF and OEF, with some Gulf1 and Viet Nam), commit to a 6 month thru hike of the Appalachian Trail from Georgia to Maine. We supported them for the first time last year and have now signed on as official sponsors for the 2014 Class of Hikers. warriorhike.com and Warrior Hike on Facebook.


It's always been too much air flow (wind) or too little air flow (shut off vents) that have made mine go out.


----------



## johnmully

I'm new to forum. I have used a masterbuilt electric smoker for years and managed at 3 places that used Southern Pride smokers and I used them alot. I just recently bought the 44" with the glass door from Sams Club. Shipping was quick, 3days I'm in Ks so that's why and I had no issues with it, some paint chipping but its fine. I have done one smoke in it which was 6 pork butts I was using for work (food service director at college). Didn't turn out good at all until after I baked it for 2 hours at work. 10hrs at what I thought was 225 med on 1 burner and the butts were 150 and two full trays of applewood and the butts had very little smoke to them. I loaded another then I figured the chimney was letting too much out so I covered in foil leaving 1/4 open for 1.5hrs it looked good but as far as heat goes it was 60ish degrees out gentle breeze and I haven't checked the therm to see if it is accurate yet. I was sensing more of a lack of heat/heat loss and smoke loss. I also didn't soak chips or line anything (cleanup is fun). I think it used up a lot of propane too can't tell how much cuz I didn't get a gauge yet. Also like everybody else I did see smoke  leaking around doors. So my questions to everyone that owns one of these are,

1. Do I need to modify the flues for more air or less (I had both as closed as they can which is 1/4 open on the sides) or is this even an issue?

2. Do I need to modify/restrict the chimney as to not let out all the heat/smoke? I think they should have made it adjustable to or I guess I could drill hole through top cap use a long bolt and fab a spinable disc that adjust to cover the hole inside about a quarter to half way, or the openings in the chimney

Also I have ordered a maverick digital dual wireless therm, the gasket, and high temp rtv to seal.

Ordered the cover and 2 regular racks cuz the jerkey rack is a pain to clean

also thought of this mod for it which is a file cabinet dolley for moving this big sumb!tch around that is the perfect size (expands to 30, 36, 42 in by up to 24in width) may need a small mod as the smoker is 24.5 wide and it has 2 locking wheels doesn't list weight cap but feedback I read says made for 5 drawer loaded file cabinets so my guess 300lb+

http://www.cymax.com/Hirsh-Industries-Commercial-Cabinet-Dolly-in-Black-15030.htm

So I plan to spot spray paint the chipped paint on handles, put the seal on doors, sealant on the seams, get that valve (an a gauge) for the line to control gas better and will run the chip burner on super low for smoke and the other for temp control if need be. I will use this beast again next week after all the mods and leave updates. I don't want to buy the smoke tube until I see this isn't capable of great smoke. Anything I'm missing or tips and ideas?


----------



## johgre078

I have the same one and the only mod I'm making is putting roxul on the back, sides, and top.  I am not concerned with leaks.  Do not trust the gauge for temp.  Get the maverick and don't look back. I run with the side vents about 1/2 to 2/3 RDS open and leave top vent open.  I have not been able to keep my chips or chunks from burning so bought a tube from Tod at amazing and have not had problems since. Hope this helps you.  I love mine.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

johnmully said:


> I'm new to forum. I have used a masterbuilt electric smoker for years and managed at 3 places that used Southern Pride smokers and I used them alot. I just recently bought the 44" with the glass door from Sams Club. Shipping was quick, 3days I'm in Ks so that's why and I had no issues with it, some paint chipping but its fine. I have done one smoke in it which was 6 pork butts I was using for work (food service director at college). Didn't turn out good at all until after I baked it for 2 hours at work. 10hrs at what I thought was 225 med on 1 burner and the butts were 150 and two full trays of applewood and the butts had very little smoke to them. I loaded another then I figured the chimney was letting too much out so I covered in foil leaving 1/4 open for 1.5hrs it looked good but as far as heat goes it was 60ish degrees out gentle breeze and I haven't checked the therm to see if it is accurate yet. I was sensing more of a lack of heat/heat loss and smoke loss. I also didn't soak chips or line anything (cleanup is fun). I think it used up a lot of propane too can't tell how much cuz I didn't get a gauge yet. Also like everybody else I did see smoke  leaking around doors. So my questions to everyone that owns one of these are,
> 
> 1. Do I need to modify the flues for more air or less (I had both as closed as they can which is 1/4 open on the sides) or is this even an issue?
> 
> 2. Do I need to modify/restrict the chimney as to not let out all the heat/smoke? I think they should have made it adjustable to or I guess I could drill hole through top cap use a long bolt and fab a spinable disc that adjust to cover the hole inside about a quarter to half way, or the openings in the chimney
> 
> Also I have ordered a maverick digital dual wireless therm, the gasket, and high temp rtv to seal.
> 
> Ordered the cover and 2 regular racks cuz the jerkey rack is a pain to clean
> 
> also thought of this mod for it which is a file cabinet dolley for moving this big sumb!tch around that is the perfect size (expands to 30, 36, 42 in by up to 24in width) may need a small mod as the smoker is 24.5 wide and it has 2 locking wheels doesn't list weight cap but feedback I read says made for 5 drawer loaded file cabinets so my guess 300lb+
> 
> http://www.cymax.com/Hirsh-Industries-Commercial-Cabinet-Dolly-in-Black-15030.htm
> 
> So I plan to spot spray paint the chipped paint on handles, put the seal on doors, sealant on the seams, get that valve (an a gauge) for the line to control gas better and will run the chip burner on super low for smoke and the other for temp control if need be. I will use this beast again next week after all the mods and leave updates. I don't want to buy the smoke tube until I see this isn't capable of great smoke. Anything I'm missing or tips and ideas?





johgre078 said:


> I have the same one and the only mod I'm making is putting roxul on the back, sides, and top. I am not concerned with leaks. Do not trust the gauge for temp. Get the maverick and don't look back. I run with the side vents about 1/2 to 2/3 RDS open and leave top vent open. I have not been able to keep my chips or chunks from burning so bought a tube from Tod at amazing and have not had problems since. Hope this helps you. I love mine.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I agree with johgre078 with this.  Don't trust the thermometer in the door - mine came spot on, but many didn't.  Smoke tube is the best thing I've done.


----------



## demosthenes9

John, I've had absolutely no trouble with heat loss or smoke loss.  Not saying that they don't occur, it's just not been a problem.  meats have had plenty of smoke and smoker has put out plenty of heat.   If anything, it's a bit of work to get the smoker down to 225 if it's not loaded up with a ton of food. 

Like Jax, I'm also running with an AMNTS tube smoker and a Maverick probe.    Tube smoker is just due to laziness as I just have to fill it once or twice instead of adding new chips/chunks every 45 minutes.


----------



## aland

I have the #8-44" SH and an 18" and 12" TBS. Also have the pellet smoker tray and I think the TBS beats the tray. The Tube wins hands down! I love it! It's one mammajamma! Todd is the greatest! What a world this would be if all companies took care of their customers like Todd does. As far as sealing the SH up, I contacted a company, that was in Tulsa but moved to Phoenix, that sold rolls of BGE gasket. The man I talked to had me send him the measurements I needed and sold me scrap strips they had laying around for $20 as opposed to a roll for $40.


----------



## johnmully

I ordered nomex gasket 1/2" x 1/8" self adhesive 15' cost $16 on amazon


johgre078 said:


> I have the same one and the only mod I'm making is putting roxul on the back, sides, and top. I am not concerned with leaks. Do not trust the gauge for temp. Get the maverick and don't look back. I run with the side vents about 1/2 to 2/3 RDS open and leave top vent open. I have not been able to keep my chips or chunks from burning so bought a tube from Tod at amazing and have not had problems since. Hope this helps you. I love mine.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Thank-you now I know what Roxul is! That stuff looks amazing lol. As far as the venting the bottom of mine below each burner has a hole about 4" in diameter with a small lip upward so as to not let leak out. So 2 holes I assume for air. So why are they even there if the side vents are there? Would it hurt if those were covered in say foil when I line the bottom for less cleanup? SO after 1 smoke of 6 butts which was 10+ hrs at what should have been 225 1 burner on medium I burned up a lot of propane I think 3/4 of a tank is gone, the meat wasn't done pork 150 temped and not smoked well. So I'm deducing that there's heat loss, and the chips burnt up from the flame being too high. Maybe I needed a wind block or something it was breezy and low 60ish. Most of you on here are talking of using a super low flame and had I done that they would have been raw still. I will try the tube thing after a couple more trys of perfecting this. Thanks


----------



## aland

Hey John, I don't know what you got going but as far as a windbreak, I use a fire blanket(welders blanket) but my 44" is in the car shed out of the wind. I usually use only 1 burner. Check Harbor Freight.com for the blanket. Do Not buy at a welding supply as you will pay way too much.

Alan D


----------



## johgre078

When it's windy you will use more propane.  That's why I'm using the roxul. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johgre078

Sorry to cut that so short, had someone come to the door. My first butt was done in very cold and windy and I used almost a tank of propane.  Since then I've found that wind sucks the heat out.  I decided against the welding blanket and started to look for insulation and found the roxul.  I will try to post pictures when I get it done.  Grainier has 24" x 48" for $6.00 ea. so I bought 4 pieces. My thought is that I should be able to save on propane and get more even heat no matter what the weather throws at me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## demosthenes9

johnmully said:


> I ordered nomex gasket 1/2" x 1/8" self adhesive 15' cost $16 on amazon
> 
> Thank-you now I know what Roxul is! That stuff looks amazing lol. As far as the venting the bottom of mine below each burner has a hole about 4" in diameter with a small lip upward so as to not let leak out. So 2 holes I assume for air. So why are they even there if the side vents are there? Would it hurt if those were covered in say foil when I line the bottom for less cleanup? SO after 1 smoke of 6 butts which was 10+ hrs at what should have been 225 1 burner on medium I burned up a lot of propane I think 3/4 of a tank is gone, the meat wasn't done pork 150 temped and not smoked well. So I'm deducing that there's heat loss, and the chips burnt up from the flame being too high. Maybe I needed a wind block or something it was breezy and low 60ish. Most of you on here are talking of using a super low flame and had I done that they would have been raw still. I will try the tube thing after a couple more trys of perfecting this. Thanks


I think I'm seeing what the problem is John.   I don't think 1 burner on medium is going to have the chamber at 225 when you have 6 cold Boston Butts in it.   That's a lot of thermal mass absorbing the heat.       When I smoke that much, I dial the temp up at the start, and then lower it down as the smoke progresses.    Thermo on the door might have read 225 or whatever, but I seriously doubt that your grate temps were that high where the butts were.


----------



## 42firewalker

Love this smoker a real upgrade from my charbroil - charcoal fired smoker. Found the dual burners to be awesome, was able to load both chip boxes before stating smoker use one burner till it chips ran out switch over to other burner. I have had it about a month already done 2 pork butts(8 lbs each) 3 racks of baby backs all in smoker at one time with a 3 more shelves for drip pans and potatoes in foil later. That was about a 9 hr smoke (cheated a little at end foiled butts) Have also double smoked 2 10 lbs hams, again only use one shelf. And last weekend did 4 racks of ribs, have a little smoke leakage around door. Still on first bottle of propane. 













image.jpg



__ 42firewalker
__ Apr 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 42firewalker
__ Apr 29, 2014


----------



## johnmully

johgre078 said:


> Sorry to cut that so short, had someone come to the door. My first butt was done in very cold and windy and I used almost a tank of propane. Since then I've found that wind sucks the heat out. I decided against the welding blanket and started to look for insulation and found the roxul. I will try to post pictures when I get it done. Grainier has 24" x 48" for $6.00 ea. so I bought 4 pieces. My thought is that I should be able to save on propane and get more even heat no matter what the weather throws at me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks a bunch! I watched the youtube video on roxul and that stuff is amazing! I will try using it. I was wonder though how would you attach/adhere it to the sides and back? Would/could you use Velcro so its not a permanent thing because I'm envisioning it as not too aesthetically pleasing.  Or would you just spray paint the roxul to make it black?  lol 


Demosthenes9 said:


> I think I'm seeing what the problem is John.   I don't think 1 burner on medium is going to have the chamber at 225 when you have 6 cold Boston Butts in it.   That's a lot of thermal mass absorbing the heat.       When I smoke that much, I dial the temp up at the start, and then lower it down as the smoke progresses.    Thermo on the door might have read 225 or whatever, but I seriously doubt that your grate temps were that high where the butts were.


I have used smokers before and have smoked 60+ butts at a time at 225 for 10-12hrs the thermal  mass didn't play a part in this as the butts were room temp. If they were frozen yes tat would make a difference. My issue was them being under, from heat loss and way too much propane used. I'm sure now that the wind played a major part, it was breezy and 50-60. The wind blowing underneath played the factor I believe since there are 2 holes in the bottom. I need to wind block next time. After I get all my fixes done I will smoke some butts again and make a second judgment and fixes. Thanks for all the comments and ideas


----------



## demosthenes9

johnmully said:


> Thanks a bunch! I watched the youtube video on roxul and that stuff is amazing! I will try using it. I was wonder though how would you attach/adhere it to the sides and back? Would/could you use Velcro so its not a permanent thing because I'm envisioning it as not too aesthetically pleasing.  Or would you just spray paint the roxul to make it black?  lol
> 
> I have used smokers before and have smoked 60+ butts at a time at 225 for 10-12hrs the thermal  mass didn't play a part in this as the butts were room temp. If they were frozen yes tat would make a difference. My issue was them being under, from heat loss and way too much propane used. I'm sure now that the wind played a major part, it was breezy and 50-60. The wind blowing underneath played the factor I believe since there are 2 holes in the bottom. I need to wind block next time. After I get all my fixes done I will smoke some butts again and make a second judgment and fixes. Thanks for all the comments and ideas


You're welcome John, only trying to help.   I've had the Smoke Hollow 44 for a year now and have already done 20+ smokes with it.   Mine has two holes in the bottom of it just like yours and I have smoked on plenty of 60 degree days with gentle breezes and a number of days that were both windier and colder.    For the record, I'm running my SH44 stock with no added insulation, no gaskets or RTV sealing any of the leaks, no needle valve and no wind break.   In all those smokes, I never ran into the issue that you had, hence, my belief that something else is at play here.

If I might ask some details about your smoke.  What was the temp reading on the door just before you put the butts on ?   How far did the temp drop when you put the butts in ?  Roughly how long did it take for the thermo reading to come back to where it had been  before you loaded the butts?  Did you make any changes with the gas dials during the cook?

.


----------



## johgre078

I'm planning on using Aluminum flashing to hold and cover the roxul by pop riveting and of course forming with a brake.  That way if I ever want to remove or replace the roxul all I have to do is drill out pop rivets.  I will post pictures when I finish.

John


----------



## humpysmoker

I use an expanded metal tray that I built to hold the the wood in one spot,


----------



## norm wilson

I have one it will not smoke at a low temp. it is electric. Other wise i like it 200 is the lowest it will smoke at.


----------



## johnmully

concretebob said:


> I purchased a 44" back in August of 2013 and I love the capacity. I replaced the factory water pan with a large steam tray to catch alll the drippings. The stock pan just wasn't big enough. I'm having problems with the burners, though. Full tank of propane but the burners act as if they are not getting enough fuel. Anyone ever have the burner just go out for no reason? The first time it happened, I forgot to vent the cabinet before hitting the switch. Uh uh, no arm hair, singed the brows a bit. Rookie mistake.


I just saw this. The thing that causes this is a safety mechanism in the gas valve hookup. If you turn on the propane too quickly, meaning opening the tank up too quick you will activate it and it closes it up. You can hear it when it happens depending on your hearing. Just close for a few seconds and reopen slower.


----------



## demosthenes9

johnmully said:


> I just saw this. The thing that causes this is a safety mechanism in the gas valve hookup. If you turn on the propane too quickly, meaning opening the tank up too quick you will activate it and it closes it up. You can hear it when it happens depending on your hearing. Just close for a few seconds and reopen slower.


Yep yep.   Also tends to happen if the gas valves on the smoker are open when you open up the valve on the propane tank.  If closing and reopening slower doesn't work,  you can shut all the valves off, remove the regulator from the propane tank, then hook it back up, turn on the propane and then open the burner valve.   Learned this with one of my gas grills.  Dang thing used to drive me nuts.  :-)


----------



## brian77

Hi I've got the electric smoke hollow and I've had great luck controlling the temp with it. No probs so far and I've had it 2+ years now. I added the Big Daddy 8 in. smoker to it to extend the smoke and for cold smoking. I've only tried cheese cold smoking so far and have had great results with it. I've done 2 deer and a half hog as brats and polish sausage as well as everything you can think of to smoke without a hitch. For the money I have in it it's one the best items I've ever bought.


----------



## calivol

[h3]  I have had the 41170B (41.5” x 20” x 17.5) for two years now and love it. Like anything, you just have to get used to it. I find the temp inside is hotter than it says on the factory thermometer. I use oven thermometers inside and it's about 25+ degrees warmer. I've used lots of smokers (electric, barrel, bullet, you name it) and this holds it's own. Plenty of cooking area, good smoke, stable temps. Can't ask for anything more. [/h3][h3]  [/h3][h3]I also have the Model 47180T (4 in 1) as my daily driver. Gas,Charcoal,sear burner & offset fire box. As a smoker it's average (it leaks like a sieve without modifications) but I can say without question it's the best grill I've ever owned. It's so flexible it can cook just about anything I can throw at it. [/h3]


----------



## johnmully

Okay I've been smoking a couple times on this now and wanted to share some issues. Pork butts both times. So last time I lined foil in the bottom of my 44" to cover the big holes and reduce cleanup. I also partially covered the top exhaust pipe about half. I did this to hold in more heat and smoke. Did a great job and reduces the amount of gas that burns up win win. I loaded it up with butts 8 total and I have the remote thermometer and luv it. I used the right chip tray for chips and the left one for the heat. To start the left was on medium and the chip was on super low between off and high when it barely comes out. As the hours pass the temp goes from medium to halfway between med an low. The butt that is closest to the heat always cooks quicker and was at 190 by the 10hr mark while the others were about 165. It took another 4hrs to get the rest to temp. The butts were amazing and the smoke ring was gorgeous. My question is should I rotate the racks during cooking like a 4-6hr? I used 3 racks during this cook. I am smoking brisket this weekend prob 4-6 on separate racks and plan to rotate. I am a food service director at a community college so that's who I'm cooking for and Sundays we have a Brunch and the townsfolk come out so I'm planning on a great turn out.

I also got my tube in so obviously if I use this I can put both burners to low and that will make the heat even but I will have to still rotate to even the cooking right?

Also do you guys pull the briskets after 6hrs and wrap in foil then finish them? I have seen people do this and some don't was just curious.

I plan on rubbing and smoking with mesquite or hickory.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq

Hi John, what I did was replace the water pan provided with the largest tin foil pan you can find. It fits exactly the same size as the bottom or the smoker. It can hold up to 2 gallons of water when filled. I also added a nomex gasket to the door and smoke chamber door. I runs both burners between low and medium and maintain 250 deg steady. My smoker cooks even on both sides but hotter the lower you go on the racks. As your water evaporates the temps will rise but with 2 gallons it will last a good 5 to 6 hours.

I have only done a couple of briskets so for and both times they had stalled at 160 degrees, so I wrapped them... I don't time my cooks rather monitor temperature. After wrapping keep a close eye on it, the temp comes up fast


----------



## johgre078

Hi John,  What I have done with my 44 incher that works for me is I put 1" Roxul on the 2 sides, back, and top and added the nomex gasket to both doors.  No matter how windy  it is I can maintain a steady temp.  I run one burner on low and can maintain 230 degrees no problem.  I use the stock water pan and use the largest foil pan on the bottom rack for catching the drippings.  I'm thinking of adding a needle valve so I can use both burners and maintain a lower temp.

John


----------



## thegoose

IMAG0209.jpg



__ thegoose
__ Sep 21, 2014





Here is my exhaust mod for my Smoke Hollow...I keep it under a porch and this works great to feed the smoke out from under. I also nodded the fire box and water pan location.

FYI- for those that have temp issues (running too hot) you can turn the dial between the high and off position and get  a really low flame....I routinely run lump coal and wood in my enlarged fire box set up and as the coals get going I will turn the flame way down and sometimes just one burner..as the coals die out toward the end of a smoke I can turn the dials up if I need more temp..... My exhaust set up I believe also helps  keep heat in and more stable.


----------



## goose2014

My wife bought this one for me for Christmas three years ago, Deluxe Vertical LP Gas Smoker Model 41170B.

I will also say the temp gauge if way off and trying to get the temp down is a big problem unless you keep the door open.


----------



## buck1974

Ok I'm posting because I have the same problem as Johnmully where he cooked his meat for hours and never could get the meat to reach a internal temp of 160,  I have the same issue, now I know the temp guage on the front is not accurate,  however I had a 4lb butt in the smoker for 7 hrs and it would never reach the internal temp of 160,  about 140 is all it would reach.  My temp gauge was on 250,  I know it may not be accurate, but could it be off that much.  the meat appeared to look like a piece of uncooked ham.  It looked a little dry and red on the outside but no char at all.  I haven't smoked much at all and that is why I have the Smoke Hollow SM44 propane smoker, because of the budget.  However, before I seasoned the unit I did by the High Temp Gasket to go around the both doors.   I suppose I need to put a temp gauge on the rack with it so I can see why the temp is at the meat.  Any suggestions.


----------



## wolfman1955

Buck1974 said:


> Ok I'm posting because I have the same problem as Johnmully where he cooked his meat for hours and never could get the meat to reach a internal temp of 160,  I have the same issue, now I know the temp guage on the front is not accurate,  however I had a 4lb butt in the smoker for 7 hrs and it would never reach the internal temp of 160,  about 140 is all it would reach.  My temp gauge was on 250,  I know it may not be accurate, but could it be off that much.  the meat appeared to look like a piece of uncooked ham.  It looked a little dry and red on the outside but no char at all.  I haven't smoked much at all and that is why I have the Smoke Hollow SM44 propane smoker, because of the budget.  However, before I seasoned the unit I did by the High Temp Gasket to go around the both doors.   I suppose I need to put a temp gauge on the rack with it so I can see why the temp is at the meat.  Any suggestions.



Buy a Maverik 732 or 733 then you can monitor your grate temp as well as your meat temp. up to 200 feet away from your smoker. The Smoke Hollow that I had, the factory therm was of by 50 deg. and it is in a poor location just sticking an inch or so into the cabinet.


----------



## aland

Buck1974- You can take your stock temp gauge out and boil some water(boils @ 212*) and hold in there to see just how far off it is and add or subtract degrees needed. I went to www.rivercountry101.com and bought a gauge w/ 3" face that you can calibrate and put that in the door. It has a longer stem and runs about $18. I also have the Maverick

ET73 but the water thing will get you by until you get your new Maverick. If you're having a hard time keeping your temp down, light your burner on HIGH then turn back towards OFF to get a pilot like flame if desired. If the opposite is the case, I bought a welding blanket @ Harbor Freight  that I use to wrap my "44 or ECB to keep the temps UP.

aland


----------



## wolfman1955

aland said:


> Buck1974- You can take your stock temp gauge out and boil some water(boils @ 212*) and hold in there to see just how far off it is and add or subtract degrees needed. I went to www.rivercountry101.com and bought a gauge w/ 3" face that you can calibrate and put that in the door. It has a longer stem and runs about $18. I also have the Maverick
> 
> 
> 
> ET73 but the water thing will get you by until you get your new Maverick. If you're having a hard time keeping your temp down, light your burner on HIGH then turn back towards OFF to get a pilot like flame if desired. If the opposite is the case, I bought a welding blanket @ Harbor Freight  that I use to wrap my "44 or ECB to keep the temps UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aland



aland,
You are right on with the boil test!! The only thing is with a cheap analog temp gauge, it may be 5 deg low or high at any given temp say 212 deg. and be 15 deg low or high at 250 deg. they are known for not being linier. That was the case with the factory gauge {the cheapest available} in my Smoke Hollow as well as my MES. The more expensive after market gauges are alot better. Tell-Tru are probably the best!


----------



## vinylhanger

I've had the smaller SH propane rig for about 6 years.  Like everyone says, they have their quirks.  As for temperature, I just stick a metal oven thermometer in there to keep tabs and run a wireless probe in the meat.  I have a feel for where the gas should be set and it seems to work for me.

It doesn't get too cold here, I just deal with it and have had no real problems, though I may try a welders blanket as soon as I get to HF.

The chip pan is a bit of [email protected], so I just went to Goodwill and found a small vintage cat iron one.  Cast iron fans might think it was a waste of a nice pan, but it works well and we've been through many seasons.  The rig as well has held up, despite the naysaying they tend to get.  For the 78 bucks my wife paid, it is a bargain.  Of course, due to work schedules and moving, this will be our first smoke of the year, so there is always the chance things will go awry.  If that's the case, I'll just go pick up the next size up and be happy.


----------



## gary s

Great


----------



## familyjuice

I just got the SH 44inch. It was easy to assemble, I just followed the instructions in the booklet. But there's a piece left after the assembly, a small thin chain. I have no idea what it's for. Do you guys run your thermometer wire through the chimney?


----------



## johnmully

Familyjuice said:


> I just got the SH 44inch. It was easy to assemble, I just followed the instructions in the booklet. But there's a piece left after the assembly, a small thin chain. I have no idea what it's for. Do you guys run your thermometer wire through the chimney?


The small chain should also have a S-Hook thing attached to it as well it is to hang your gas line to your propane if it isn't attached to the tank. There's a small hole in the leg that it hooks to. Yes you should run your thermometer wire through the chimney. Just make sure to run it before you start the heat too. Lol I made that mistake once.


----------



## johgre078

I bought 2 silicone grommets and drilled 2 holes and inserted them.  Now I can thread both probes through into the cook chamber.  This keeps the wires much cleaner.

John


----------



## greendart1968

turn it to high then start turning it off slow you  can turn it way down


----------



## dk3ts

I agree with not bashing the manufactures and especially individuals working for these companies. After spending a couple of weeks reading reviews of just about every make of electric smoker I'm left with the opinion that they all have those people that love them and those that hate them. If all a person can afford to spend is a couple hundred dollars then the Smoke Hollow is probably the best choice. A pretty basic unit with no fancy computer controls to fail at the worst time possible.  Just bought mine today after lots of research and talking with a person that's owned one for 4 years with no issues. Will let ya know what I think of it once the piles of snow melt here in Michigan and I get a chance to use it.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq

Good luck, I believe you will be very happy with it


----------



## bigtrain74

UncleBubbas BBQ said:


> Good luck, I believe you will be very happy with it


Yes, I'm sure he will be!


----------



## unclebubbas bbq

Thanks Train, I'm glad you agree


----------



## nadekow

I bought my SM PS4400 a couple of weeks ago and love it. Out of the box I had a slight problem with the flame, but their customer service dept sent me two new burners and it works great. Have to agree about the temp gauge, bit I always use a digital inside anyway. Very easy to maintain temp, and I had the temp down to 175 without an issue. As a hint for those who didn't know, if you want to keep a low temp put the dials between off and high. Read about that one one of these forums. Attached a couple of pics of some of my latest smokes.













ribs.jpg



__ nadekow
__ Mar 1, 2015


















turkey.jpg



__ nadekow
__ Nov 20, 2014


----------



## gary s

Nice Ribs and Yard bird

Gary


----------



## davefincher

I've had the 34" propane (*Model 34168G*) for about 6 months now. The only issue I have with it is that my chips aren't burning down to ash. They burn down to lump charcoal and quit smoking. Not even TBS, just heat. As soon as I dump the pan into the outdoor fireplace the pile starts smoking up a storm and burns down to a nice neat little pile of ash. So I know I am working with an air-flow problem. Anybody run into this and have a clever mod to take care of it?


----------



## rcpilot

Valien said:


> Hey, how many Smoke Hollow owners are here? I've done some searches and haven't found a lot of threads/posts from SH owners. I have a SH #3 (30", Model # 30169G).
> 
> So far I like it, although I've only seasoned it. The construction quality seems solid, has nice space in it, etc.
> 
> If you are a SH owner let me know what you think. If you have done any specific mods to it, let me know as well.
> 
> Keep this thread alive and dedicated to Smoke Hollow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day we can even get our own fancy initials like the GOSM...


I use pellets in try and  for longer smokes I purchased an A-maze-n tube.Next to the burner on a brick.


----------



## jdharrington

Hello,

My name is JD Harrington and I just purchased a Smoke Hollow PS4400 propane smoker.  I assembled the smoker over the weekend and went through the seasoning process and was disappointed about the amount of smoke that was coming out from around the doors.  The smoker has a stack on top which did not have any smoke coming out of it because of the amount of smoke around the doors.  I called customer service and was told that was normal and the smoker was intentionally designed that way to avoid combustion.    Has anyone tried installing a gasket seal around the door and would that make any difference?  Also the drip pan is very small and seems to be useless since it only covers a tiny slit in the bottom of the smoker but there are 3 large holes on the bottom also.

Thank You


----------



## gary s

Don't have a smoke hollow


jdharrington said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is JD Harrington and I just purchased a Smoke Hollow PS4400 propane smoker.  I assembled the smoker over the weekend and went through the seasoning process and was disappointed about the amount of smoke that was coming out from around the doors.  The smoker has a stack on top which did not have any smoke coming out of it because of the amount of smoke around the doors.  I called customer service and was told that was normal and the smoker was intentionally designed that way to avoid combustion.    Has anyone tried installing a gasket seal around the door and would that make any difference?  Also the drip pan is very small and seems to be useless since it only covers a tiny slit in the bottom of the smoker but there are 3 large holes on the bottom also.
> 
> Thank You


I don't have a smoke hollow  but you shouldn't have smoke leaking around the door, as far as combustion  if the smoker is functioning properly the smoke should flow freely through the stack not the door. I think either the person you talked too is an idiot or that are instructed to say that because they are have so many problems with that.

Look through the threads and post on smoke hollow modifications, This should be helpful and you can decide weather you want to make the mods, take it back or whatever.

Gary


----------



## unclebubbas bbq

JD review this post of mine. I added nomex gasket material I purchased from Ebay for $15, I also use a large disposable tin foil pan for the bottom, it holds 2 gallons of water.

I made a plywood base with casters for the smoker to sit on and I can roll it around pretty easily

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137094/how-good-is-the-smoke-hollow-44-smoker/40#post_1319631


----------



## gary s

Good advice   above

gary


----------



## jdharrington

Thanks Gary, I am still experimenting with the smoker and happy with the meat results but still undecided about what to do about the smoke escaping around the doors.

JD


----------



## jdharrington

Thanks UncleBubbas, I am going to check into getting some kind of door seal installed to see if it reduces the amount of smoke escaping from the doors.  The plywood base is a good idea.

JD


----------



## scooterjam

Okay, well I have a very old Electric Smoke Hollow smoker.   When I first got it, I was smoking ribs, turkey, whole chickens etc.  I was pretty happy with it for that process.  Then I discovered the world of home made sausage!   Made several types of sausage and snack sticks.  Some were great, some were okay.  But the end result was always the same, I just couldn't get the temp down to 140 - 160 for cold smoking.  The problems was too much heat too fast and no smoke. I considered buying the big behometh mastercraft smoker.  Going to cost me about $500 + .  Then I started watching you tube videos.   These guys were making smokers out of old refrigerators, water heaters, dryers etc.   They all had on common ground.   A Box, 2 Thermometers, Some holes, and a hot plate.  So.  I started thinking, and I visited the local wally world and looked at the smokers similar to mine.   I forgot to mention that my smoke hollow has a tiny little tube out the back for smoke release.  No damper, no holes in the bottom, etc.   Basically I operated it with the door cracked open, but a gust of wind would come along and the temp would shoot from 155-160 to 200/225.  Long story short, cut some holes in the top, cover with a metal plate which I fashioned to open all the way or just part way.   Drilled a couple holes in the bottom as well.  Removed the electrical parts and replaced with a 'nice' hot plate (about $20) and bought a A-maze-n Tube Smoker 6", and a handful of pellets and now I'm ready again.   I haven't smoked anything yet, but I have monitored the temps internally and I'm able to get 145 and keep it there!  Modification is not a bad thing.


----------



## dandude

I have the Smoke Hollow two door propane and someon (not of course) poked a hole in my water bowl.. does anyone know where to get another one?


----------



## 42firewalker

I am not sure where to get a new one. I personally line my water pan with aluminum foil to help with clean up so that is what really holds the water. Just and idea.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq

Dan use a large tin foil pan that takes up the entire space. It also holds over 2 gallons of water so you can do an over night smoke and actually get some sleep


----------



## cathy

johgre078, where do you place your tube?


----------



## dc olsen

I have a 30" smoke hollow gas smoker and it works fine so far....temp is typically about 250 or less, depending on the outside air temp.  In the winter up here, it'll be quite a bit less on low....I've only used it in the summer so far....


----------



## xblume

I have owned and used the 44241G2 (44") for about 2 years now and love it!  I had been using the 2 cooking grates and the 2 jerk grates for smoking anything from chickens, to turkeys, to pork butt, to ribs.  I found cleaning the jerky grates a bit more difficult than the cooking grates so I order more cooking grates.  Now I'll have 5 cooking grates and the capacity to smoke 15 racks of ribs!  On a side note, I've not used the rib grate after reading that it doesn't smoke/cook the ribs as well since a lot of the fat drips away before flavoring the meat, plus I think cleaning the thing would be fairly difficult.

I've done no modifications to the smoker but am interested to learn what others might have done.

One bit of strangeness about the smoker is that I suspect they redesigned the water pan after creating the owner's manual because the owner's manual shows a fairly large water pan that would directly slide into the side supports.  What I have a smaller pan that sits in a metal grate that slides into the side supports.  Has anyone questioned that?  Initially, I thought that I'd rather have the larger pan so it would catch all of the drippings and keep the wood boxes clean, but I suspect something like that would block the smoke from rising to the meat.  Anyone have any comments about that?

Happy smoking!


----------



## unclebubbas bbq

xblume said:


> I have owned and used the 44241G2 (44") for about 2 years now and love it!  I had been using the 2 cooking grates and the 2 jerk grates for smoking anything from chickens, to turkeys, to pork butt, to ribs.  I found cleaning the jerky grates a bit more difficult than the cooking grates so I order more cooking grates.  Now I'll have 5 cooking grates and the capacity to smoke 15 racks of ribs!  On a side note, I've not used the rib grate after reading that it doesn't smoke/cook the ribs as well since a lot of the fat drips away before flavoring the meat, plus I think cleaning the thing would be fairly difficult.
> 
> I've done no modifications to the smoker but am interested to learn what others might have done.
> 
> One bit of strangeness about the smoker is that I suspect they redesigned the water pan after creating the owner's manual because the owner's manual shows a fairly large water pan that would directly slide into the side supports.  What I have a smaller pan that sits in a metal grate that slides into the side supports.  Has anyone questioned that?  Initially, I thought that I'd rather have the larger pan so it would catch all of the drippings and keep the wood boxes clean, but I suspect something like that would block the smoke from rising to the meat.  Anyone have any comments about that?
> 
> Happy smoking!


I use a large tin foil pan and it covers the entire bottom of the smoker, it hold 2 gallons of water, when done I throw it out...easy clean up! I have also added 1/8" x 1/2" nomex to seal the 2 doors


----------



## xblume

The pan doesn't hinder the smoke coming from underneath it?


----------



## unclebubbas bbq

xblume said:


> The pan doesn't hinder the smoke coming from underneath it?


Not even a little bit


----------



## xblume

I will definitely give it a try!  Thanks!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

xblume,

This is my third or fourth year having a 44" propane version.  I have the one with the tray that slides out which holds the water pan.  I would have to disagree with some of the advise you have been given.  Not that it is completely wrong, but this is a thin walled, open bottomed, cabinet smoker that uses propane - lots of air flow.  The propane burns up O2 really quickly, which makes air flow very important.  If your smoke runs through your gas flames, then you have pretty much burnt your "smoke" flavor to start with.  Your smoke source needs to be above or well beside the gas burners.

Those that want tight seals are smoking in one of two situations:

1)  They are using a rig where flow out the chimney matters - not that stagnant smoke is good, but read the ump-teen hundreds of threads on chimney size to get max flow.  How they have to be heated for hours to get the right air flow going.  In some rigs, the size (length and diameter) make a huge difference in how well the smoke moves through them.  The chimney size doesn't really matter in a 44" propane cabinet.  As long as smoke is coming out the top of the door and not the bottom, then all is good.

2)  The other person lives up north and has the opposite trouble than they think they do.  It's not so much the hot smokey air escaping their smoker that causes the trouble (unless the temps are polar bear cold) but rather that the small gap around the door sucks cold air into the smoke chamber.

It makes a big difference where you live and what the temps are outside.  I deal with high temps and high humidity, so a leaky cabinet is no problem for me - I want air moving.  Now consider someone trying to smoke in 20-30 degree temps - cold drafts coming into the box would not be good.

Hope it helps.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq

JaxRmrJmr said:


> xblume,
> 
> This is my third or fourth year having a 44" propane version.  I have the one with the tray that slides out which holds the water pan.  I would have to disagree with some of the advise you have been given.  Not that it is completely wrong, but this is a thin walled, open bottomed, cabinet smoker that uses propane - lots of air flow.  The propane burns up O2 really quickly, which makes air flow very important.  If your smoke runs through your gas flames, then you have pretty much burnt your "smoke" flavor to start with.  Your smoke source needs to be above or well beside the gas burners.
> 
> Those that want tight seals are smoking in one of two situations:
> 
> 1)  They are using a rig where flow out the chimney matters - not that stagnant smoke is good, but read the ump-teen hundreds of threads on chimney size to get max flow.  How they have to be heated for hours to get the right air flow going.  In some rigs, the size (length and diameter) make a huge difference in how well the smoke moves through them.  The chimney size doesn't really matter in a 44" propane cabinet.  As long as smoke is coming out the top of the door and not the bottom, then all is good.
> 
> 2)  The other person lives up north and has the opposite trouble than they think they do.  It's not so much the hot smokey air escaping their smoker that causes the trouble (unless the temps are polar bear cold) but rather that the small gap around the door sucks cold air into the smoke chamber.
> 
> It makes a big difference where you live and what the temps are outside.  I deal with high temps and high humidity, so a leaky cabinet is no problem for me - I want air moving.  Now consider someone trying to smoke in 20-30 degree temps - cold drafts coming into the box would not be good.
> 
> Hope it hel


He asked the question what other modifications others made, I added a nomex seal and love the way it work for me. You make it sound like it's 5 below zero every time I use my smoker. The bottom of the smoker is wide open along with 2 very large side vents so no matter where you live air flow is no problem


----------



## fdguy0619

We bought the SH Pro Series at SAMs Club and the Sear Burner, gas grill and charcoal grill are awesome....as for the smoker, it SUCKS!!   Doesn't keep temp, coals/logs go out (even with intake vents wide open)


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

UncleBubbas BBQ said:


> He asked the question what other modifications others made, I added a nomex seal and love the way it work for me. You make it sound like it's 5 below zero every time I use my smoker. The bottom of the smoker is wide open along with 2 very large side vents so no matter where you live air flow is no problem


I didn't mean to step on your toes and didn't mean to come across like I know how each person uses this smoker, just givng my opinion.  Really good smoker, as is, for my climate and what I use it for.


----------



## papad

Well, Smoke hollow has screwed up a decent smoker. My wife bought me the new model Smoke Hollow 44" Pro Series from Sam's Club as a surprise. We had been looking at the previous model for a while and liked the way it looked. The reviews on it were very good, so we decided that was going to be the next smoker for us.

Well, when she went to get it for me, she didn't notice that the design had been changed. Instead of a separate door to access the smoking wood, there are now two slide out trays with slotted lids on top for wood chips. Well, I was skeptical but we decided to put it together and try it out anyway.

I'll start with the good part first. Assembly was a breeze. Everything fit together perfectly. It heats up quickly. It is easy to dial in the temp you want and it will hold that temp forever.

Then it was time to season it and that is where everything started to go bad.

Those wood trays are a total failure. They are pretty much like the trays and pans that come in most smokers that everyone replaces with cast iron pans. On the old model, there was a separate door to access the wood. That made it easy to add more wood. Just open the door, pull out your cast iron pan, throw in more wood and close the door. There is no access to that area with this model, so there is no way to use a cast iron pan in place of the chip trays. When the wood starts to smoke, it pours out heavy smoke and then the wood bursts into flames. I tried different things for hours to get that wood to smoke, but everything I tried resulted in the wood catching fire.

I've been trying to come up with a way to modify this thing to use a cast iron pan and can't come up with anything that won't require major surgery.

Anyway, here are a couple of stock photos from the web site. I don't have a camera or I would take some detailed photos to show what I'm up against.













0018650500079_A.jpg



__ papad
__ Sep 21, 2015


















0018650500079_B.jpg



__ papad
__ Sep 21, 2015


----------



## tundra

White vinegar will clean it up great !


----------



## eppbbq

papad said:


> Well, Smoke hollow has screwed up a decent smoker. My wife bought me the new model Smoke Hollow 44" Pro Series from Sam's Club as a surprise. We had been looking at the previous model for a while and liked the way it looked. The reviews on it were very good, so we decided that was going to be the next smoker for us.
> 
> Well, when she went to get it for me, she didn't notice that the design had been changed. Instead of a separate door to access the smoking wood, there are now two slide out trays with slotted lids on top for wood chips. Well, I was skeptical but we decided to put it together and try it out anyway.
> 
> I'll start with the good part first. Assembly was a breeze. Everything fit together perfectly. It heats up quickly. It is easy to dial in the temp you want and it will hold that temp forever.
> 
> Then it was time to season it and that is where everything started to go bad.
> Those wood trays are a total failure. They are pretty much like the trays and pans that come in most smokers that everyone replaces with cast iron pans. On the old model, there was a separate door to access the wood. That made it easy to add more wood. Just open the door, pull out your cast iron pan, throw in more wood and close the door. There is no access to that area with this model, so there is no way to use a cast iron pan in place of the chip trays. When the wood starts to smoke, it pours out heavy smoke and then the wood bursts into flames. I tried different things for hours to get that wood to smoke, but everything I tried resulted in the wood catching fire.
> 
> I've been trying to come up with a way to modify this thing to use a cast iron pan and can't come up with anything that won't require major surgery.
> 
> Anyway, here are a couple of stock photos from the web site. I don't have a camera or I would take some detailed photos to show what I'm up against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0018650500079_A.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ papad
> __ Sep 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0018650500079_B.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ papad
> __ Sep 21, 2015


----------



## eppbbq

Maybe you could add fire tile to the bottom of the trays, or may 1/2 inch sand, just to see if it helps.

I just got one but its the previous version.   I just added a needle valve for greater flexibility.  

You would think smoke hollow could make one of the two burners 6000 btu for low temp smoking.


----------



## kaper

no all cap


----------



## thunderball

papad said:


> Well, Smoke hollow has screwed up a decent smoker. My wife bought me the new model Smoke Hollow 44" Pro Series from Sam's Club as a surprise. We had been looking at the previous model for a while and liked the way it looked. The reviews on it were very good, so we decided that was going to be the next smoker for us.
> 
> Well, when she went to get it for me, she didn't notice that the design had been changed. Instead of a separate door to access the smoking wood, there are now two slide out trays with slotted lids on top for wood chips. Well, I was skeptical but we decided to put it together and try it out anyway.
> 
> I'll start with the good part first. Assembly was a breeze. Everything fit together perfectly. It heats up quickly. It is easy to dial in the temp you want and it will hold that temp forever.
> 
> Then it was time to season it and that is where everything started to go bad.
> 
> Those wood trays are a total failure. They are pretty much like the trays and pans that come in most smokers that everyone replaces with cast iron pans. On the old model, there was a separate door to access the wood. That made it easy to add more wood. Just open the door, pull out your cast iron pan, throw in more wood and close the door. There is no access to that area with this model, so there is no way to use a cast iron pan in place of the chip trays. When the wood starts to smoke, it pours out heavy smoke and then the wood bursts into flames. I tried different things for hours to get that wood to smoke, but everything I tried resulted in the wood catching fire.
> 
> I've been trying to come up with a way to modify this thing to use a cast iron pan and can't come up with anything that won't require major surgery.
> 
> Anyway, here are a couple of stock photos from the web site. I don't have a camera or I would take some detailed photos to show what I'm up against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0018650500079_A.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ papad
> __ Sep 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0018650500079_B.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ papad
> __ Sep 21, 2015


I can see by the photos and your description that the newer model has screwed the pooch on the wood trays. I apparantly have the model before this one and it is a real pleasure to use whether I smoke on it for 6 hours or 15 hours. I also hear so many talk about "It wont go under 225 degrees" But, it will. You just have to light it then move the knob between the "High" position and the "Off" position. You can make your flame very small by doing this.

Back to your problem and a work around for mine. I like to do a brisket for 13 to 15 hours and like to start it late at night ( 10 PM or so) and then go to bed and wake up and complete the process. When I do this, I dont get to re load the wood chips three times, only once. I just kinda like to use smoke for about 3 hours or 3 loads worth for the mesquite I like to use at the begining of my smoke. Eveybodys different, but thats just how I prefer to do it.

So I was reading these forums and some suggested that they use this smoke tube made by these folks: http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=amnts

The 18 inch tube may be the answer to both of our problems. The tube come highly recomended by many older members of these forums. Ive ordered the 18 Inch model because it states it will smoke for about 6 hours at 225 degrees, so If I can get 3 or 4 hours out of it and not mess around with my wood chip holders.....and go right to bed in addition, it seems like a win, win situation for me and for you.

Im giving it a try. Good luck to you.


----------



## demosthenes9

papad said:


> Well, Smoke hollow has screwed up a decent smoker. My wife bought me the new model Smoke Hollow 44" Pro Series from Sam's Club as a surprise. We had been looking at the previous model for a while and liked the way it looked. The reviews on it were very good, so we decided that was going to be the next smoker for us.
> 
> Well, when she went to get it for me, she didn't notice that the design had been changed. Instead of a separate door to access the smoking wood, there are now two slide out trays with slotted lids on top for wood chips. Well, I was skeptical but we decided to put it together and try it out anyway.
> 
> I'll start with the good part first. Assembly was a breeze. Everything fit together perfectly. It heats up quickly. It is easy to dial in the temp you want and it will hold that temp forever.
> 
> Then it was time to season it and that is where everything started to go bad.
> 
> Those wood trays are a total failure. They are pretty much like the trays and pans that come in most smokers that everyone replaces with cast iron pans. On the old model, there was a separate door to access the wood. That made it easy to add more wood. Just open the door, pull out your cast iron pan, throw in more wood and close the door. There is no access to that area with this model, so there is no way to use a cast iron pan in place of the chip trays. When the wood starts to smoke, it pours out heavy smoke and then the wood bursts into flames. I tried different things for hours to get that wood to smoke, but everything I tried resulted in the wood catching fire.
> 
> I've been trying to come up with a way to modify this thing to use a cast iron pan and can't come up with anything that won't require major surgery.
> 
> Anyway, here are a couple of stock photos from the web site. I don't have a camera or I would take some detailed photos to show what I'm up against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0018650500079_A.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ papad
> __ Sep 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0018650500079_B.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ papad
> __ Sep 21, 2015


Try using a single wood chunk in each tray.  If you don't get any more flareups but want more smoke, then try 2 chunks in each tray, but put some distance between them.


----------



## gmiller7018

Good morning All,

  I'm not sure how this thread is suppose to work, so I'm just going to jump in here to ask a question.

Has anyone tried to insulate their 44" propane smoker? I'm not to concern with losing to much heat in the summer but when old man winter comes to town, that's alittle different. I usually do the 2-2-1 method on my baby backs but this winter when it was around 10 degrees out it was more like a 2-2-2 to get them where the wife likes em. I was having a tuff time keeping the temp under control too.

I was just wondering if anyone has tried it??


----------



## clubuilder

I also just started smoking with my SH44 and do far love it... I live in Michigan so I know what you mean Gmiller.. I went to Harbor Freight and bought a welders blanket.. Seems to help a little... When I smoke I also remove the lids of my chip pans and use chunks of wood... Seems to smoke longer also...


----------



## pokes fan

I bought the 30 inch LPG. At Menard's this last weekend, and I did manage to get it seasoned. Had some problems with the burner going out. I just kept moving the thing around until I found a good spot. Finally got it to stay lit. I'm thinking about making a skirt to go around the legs to see if that might help. So far that's my only problem with it.


----------



## lonestarmedic

Can someone with a new style 44 inch take a picture of the chip pans with the lids off and chunks in them. Friend is looking for a new smoker. So far I have not recommended this unit as I cannot see if there is room for wood chunks.

J. B.


----------



## goose57

Bought a SH36 after Christmas. I converted it NG. Took me 1 1/2 hours to put together, working good.


----------



## swinefan

I am really considering buying the 44241G2 44 inch model but the main point would be for cold weather.  I have a masterbuilt now that has no issue in the cold but is on its last leg.  Are there truly issues with this operating in cold weather??


----------



## smally slayer

I've used my 44" when its in the 20s. No prob. I also have built a wind block for it. I have more trouble in the summer than in winter. I like using both burners, smokers heat is more even with both burners going. When it's in the 60s both burners on low temp gets up to 250. Im going to add a vent in the top to try and keep heat down around 220. SH 44" isn't perfect but hard to beat for its size.


----------



## boozeandmeat

first post.  need a phone number for smoke hollow.  anyone help a brother out?


----------



## demosthenes9

boozeandmeat said:


> first post.  need a phone number for smoke hollow.  anyone help a brother out?


[h3]  [/h3][h3]  [/h3][h3]1-866-475-5180[/h3]


----------



## southsidesmoker

I have the older sams club version. It also would not get any lower than 230 degrees. I bought a Bayou Classic adjustable regulator, and replaced the factory one, i light the smoker , and leave the knobs on high, Then tune the flames down with the knob on the regulator until i get it set right, i have run it at 150 degrees smoking salt and honey. LOVE the smoker!


----------



## skipintown

[h1]Smoke Hollow 30164G LPG Smoker, 30-Inch[/h1]
This is the model is similar to what I have at this time looking for a replacement burner. Not having much luck, does anyone have any suggestions. I have had this smoker for about 8yrs the box is so well seasoned. I do not want to start over again.


----------



## newmexicosmoke

I echo the Bayou Classic regulator AND the wind screen (you may not need that).

I actually bought 3 regulators and use them on the hybrid grill and the Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain 34 inch vertical (15 years old-still going strong).

No problem in sub freezing weather.

Cheers!


----------



## highland124

I have a PS4415 Smoke Hollow Pro 44" that I received last Christmas. This is the Sam's Club model with one door and dual drawer-type chip trays. I've been using it throughout the summer and as a newbie have been learning more about the smoker and smoking in general with each run. So far, I'm very pleased with it. It seems to hold temps well aside from the normal fluctuations that I've read most smokers go through early on as the meat is warming up. I like the window which allows me to see the meat as it progresses through the cook. That requires cleaning after each smoke so you can see through it next time, but water with Dawn dish soap cleans it pretty easily. I've read a lot about smoke leakage around the door, but mine seems very minimal. The door closes pretty tightly  and since there isn't a lot leaking through I'm not sure whether it's worth adding a gasket to the opening. As expected, the door therm is off by about 25*, but it doesn't matter since I use a Maverick 732.

The dual burners put out as much heat as I want but running both at once is too much for low and slow, so I just run one at a time. It maintains temps around 225* with just one burner at about 1/3. I don't know how low it can go, but haven't yet had a need for less than 225*. It doesn't use a lot of propane; a tank lasts me a long time even with a few 8-9 hour smokes. The chip trays are easy to take out for refilling. The tray handle stays cool and can be used without a glove, but the tray has a hinged cover that has to be opened to empty ashes and refill with chips. I use a pair of welder's gloves to handle the hot cover and tray... a recent discovery for me the newbie, but I'm sure most of the experienced guys here have been using 'em for years.

A couple issues: The chip trays are kinda shallow and the cover has to close all the way in order to get the tray into the track when putting it back in the smoker. Chunks won't fit, so you have to use chips. The bottom of the cabinet leaks a little bit of grease onto the ground; not a lot, but I I don't want drips on the driveway. I've put a boot tray on the ground and that catches most of it.

Overall, I'm happy with the smoker and would recommend it.


----------



## dodgeboy

I have a 2415 pellet smoker.  Cooks grrat, smokes ok, but not enough smoke.  Have tried playing with 'P'

settings, still playing...any suggestions...???


----------



## newmexicosmoke

Hello all,

I have the single burner version and am equally pleased with it.

To get around the chip/chunk tray problem, there are about 20 levels to set up the grate rails on. I moved the bottom rails just high enough to get to the wood pan. The water pan sits on that. Then I can put big chunks on it. Yes, I have to open the door to put more in but it recovers quickly.

For the drip problem, I bought some NEXT GEN Cement Boards (used as a base for pouring cement), got them at Lowes where the cinder blocks and cement are. I laid them on the back  porch where the smokers are. They are fire proof and protect the ground/concrete.


----------



## lodi dick

I have the 44 pro series with the two chip drawers.. Used chips and small chunks with success but they last about 30 mins. chips, 45 mins chunks.  My question - Has anyone used pellets in the chip drawers and if so what were the results.


----------



## xblume

I started out using chips, then splitting chunks to fit the tray.  I've used pellets the last few times and find that they last about as long as the others.  I've read about people using cast irons pans in place of the trays allowing larger chunks to be used.  I want to try that once I find cast iron pans that will fit well.


----------



## bill ace 350

Love mine. Use the propane for 200+ degree temps.

Put in 2 1500w hotplates for cooler temps, adjusting the temp on one or both, to keep temps under 200 degree.

When the weather is just right, just use the AMPNS for cold smoking cheese and bacon, no heat required.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Good idea on the hot plates for low temp smokes in warm weather.

For smoke, get a couple of 12" pellet tube smokers from Todd at AMAZN...... You'll be good.


----------



## edward nichols

Just purchased one cooking chicken in it now, gonna cook a turkey & ham for Christmas


----------



## windycitygator

I just purchased the Smoke Hollow 44241G2 44-Inch Vertical LP Gas Smoker.  Most reviews said it was a pretty good unit.  Hopefully it will turn out that way.  I'll update how it is once I use it a few times.  If anyone already has it and had some tips I would be happy to hear them.


----------



## w2hr

Can't say much about your brand of smoker but I can tell you that all smokers I have seen that my friends are using have all defective or very inaccurate readings I started out with a couple Thermpen DOT's but have up-graded now to one of the finest you will find & that is a Thermo Works "SMOKE" dual sensor unit with a remote you can put in your pocket and walk around, have a beverage of choice or just lay it on the table beside you or what ever. It is extremely accurate & fast to send to the remote which has all items of warnings & monitor choices. Check the ting out on Meathead's Amazing Ribs site there are several reviews too.

Harold from the Beautiful Rogue River Valley/Grants Pass, OR


----------



## w2hr

​I have found a great item for the floor if interested, go to your same store & buy a piece of Hardy Board not near as heavy & real easy to move about too. I even have a piece of it behind my Next Grill 2 burner I use on my covered deck so I can leave the grill real close to the porch rail & spokes. Have used it for a long time NO HEAT of any consequence gets to my railing. I also use a 18"square piece of it to put down on my concrete deck to put the chimney on when starting the wood chunks or briquettes so don't mark up my concrete & it's light to pick u8p after all cools down too.

Harold from Grants Pass, OR


----------



## skootchnc

After reading the reviews.... here and elsewhere, I decided to roll the dice on a Smoke Hollow 44.

A combination birthday and Christmas gift for me....a year-round reward for the family.

I upgraded from a Masterbuilt Pro dual fuel unit. I can't say enough about the Masterbuilt, wonderful "starter model, but alas, the bottom rotted out after 3 HEAVY use seasons.

Downside to the Masterbuilt is the SIZE... brisket, and ribs have to cut , in order to fit (bonus to cutting briskets in half... MORE barked edges...YUMMY)

Now, the Smoke Hollow.... I have had it a month, and have smoked, Ribs, Turkey, and Ham. each came out perfect.. Clean up a breeze... the unit has performed as advertised...

EXCEPT, as so many have noted, the chip pans warped....I replaced them with cast iron pans of similar size.

Thermometer on the door??? purely for decoration, I can not tell you what it reads 













IMG_0772.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Oct 31, 2016






I have built a nice little shelter for the smoker, and my rill.... and will post more pictures after  this next project... 

Over all I rate the Smoke Hollow a solid 7.... maybe an 8. 

Perfect NO.... but I am not in position to spend thousands of dollars for a "professional" unit, and I am content being the best pittmaster on my block. the only ribbons I need, is the smiles on my friends faces, when they bite into my food

to the actual unit.


----------



## newmexicosmoke

Hello,

I have the single burner unit. When you replaced the chip tray, did you just lay the cast iron pans on the "slide rail"?


----------



## master blaster

I have the Smoke Hollow pro series 44. I love mine. It is a duel burner and can be a little temperamental at times but all in all its a great smoker.


----------



## kfshale

Has anyone put wheels on a Smoke Hollow 44 inch


----------



## simon templar

Guess I'll jump in on this one as well.....

Whereas OLP doesn't offer stands, has anyone built their own?  I want to get it up off the floor of my deck/garage.

.....sT


----------



## clubuilder

I went to Harbor Fright and bought a small movers cart.. with a little modification it works great..,


----------



## w2hr

This was an easy fix on my Meco smoker for about same reason & so much easier to move from under cover to where I use my smoker. About $10 worth of new castors & metal straps. I have seen the same castors on the weber smokers by just drilling a hole each of the stands attached to the bottom section.

Harold from Grants Pass, OR


----------



## w2hr

This was an easy fix on my Meco smoker for about same reason & so much easier to move from under cover to where I use my smoker. About $10 worth of new castors & metal straps. I have seen the same castors on the weber smokers by just drilling a hole each of the stands attached to the bottom section.

Harold from Grants Pass, OR


----------



## w2hr

This was an easy fix on my Meco smoker for about same reason & so much easier to move from under cover to where I use my smoker. About $10 worth of new castors & metal straps. I have seen the same castors on the weber smokers by just drilling a hole each of the stands attached to the bottom section.

Harold from Grants Pass, OR


----------



## w2hr

This was an easy fix on my Meco smoker for about same reason & so much easier to move from under cover to where I use my smoker. About $10 worth of new castors & metal straps. I have seen the same castors on the weber smokers by just drilling a hole each of the stands attached to the bottom section.

Harold from Grants Pass, OR


----------



## w2hr

This was an easy fix on my Meco smoker for about same reason & so much easier to move from under cover to where I use my smoker. About $10 worth of new castors & metal straps. I have seen the same castors on the weber smokers by just drilling a hole each of the stands attached to the bottom section.

Harold from Grants Pass, OR


----------



## emuleman




----------



## skootchnc

Ok in the month since I've gotten it,

I smoked some ribs, then a turkey breast, then a couple of hams, Prime Rbs for Christmas, and just this week end I did a brisket, and ribs for a post Christmas family affair.

Santa (my way of my neighbors) dropped of a black angus prime brisket.... holy cow, what a lovelt piece a meat.

I run a little hotter than a lot of you 275 degrees, with a combo of hickory and mesquite in the wood chip bowls.

I let that puppy soak up the smoke for a good 3-4 hours. I no longer do the foil wrap... as I find leaving everything alone to net the best result (for ME....your miles will vary)

real good crunchy bark, with a delightful tender moist meat within.. After my wife and I sampled it....I wrapped it tightly in foil, then sealed it with saran wrap.... stuck it in the fridge, next day, I did the ribs for the family gathering.

We re heated the meat a bit, but even so... I could take the slices and bend in half with out breaking.

Championship quality???? I doubt it.... but I cook for MY pleasure, as well as my family's....

the pictures do not give it justice













IMG_0979.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Jan 3, 2017


















IMG_0980.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Jan 3, 2017


















IMG_0981.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Jan 3, 2017


----------



## windycitygator

Yep I put on casters before I assembled mine and then I used some thredded rod to ease some pressure off the screws holding on the legs to the smoker.  That's probably unnecessary but it makes me feel better.  Not sure if you can tell but there is an inch between the rods where they cross.  I drilled the holes @ 2" & 3" from the bottom when the legs where off.













2016-12-10 17.39.32.jpg



__ windycitygator
__ Jan 3, 2017


















2016-12-26 14.03.49.jpg



__ windycitygator
__ Jan 3, 2017


----------



## browndownsmoke

I did, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## browndownsmoke

IMG_7062.JPG



__ browndownsmoke
__ Apr 12, 2017


----------



## eggflipper

IMG_0444.JPG



__ eggflipper
__ Apr 16, 2017





I bought this one last week. So far I have smoked some sausage in it. This coming Wednesday I will be smoking some bacon and a turkey. Probably going to throw in some onions and potatoes too.


----------



## browndownsmoke

I like the water side filler on those. What didn't make sense to me is why did they put that nice black seal on yours around the glass for the door but not put it on the other pros?????


----------



## dabigbozman

Mailbox mod, add 6 inches in height and some wheels 













IMG_2473.JPG



__ dabigbozman
__ Apr 16, 2017


----------



## eggflipper

I probably could have done without the side water ports, but it is definitely a lot bigger than my previous smoker. It is my first smoke hollow.


----------



## kfshale

I ended up welding 4" casters to the bottom of the legs. No braces, so far woks fine,


----------



## browndownsmoke

Has anybody insulated there smoke hollow or master built smoker? 













IMG_7115.JPG



__ browndownsmoke
__ Apr 25, 2017


----------



## dabigbozman

I thought about insulating mine but it easily maintains 225 even when it's in the 30s outside


----------



## emuleman

Browndownsmoke said:


> Has anybody insulated there smoke hollow or master built smoker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7115.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ browndownsmoke
> __ Apr 25, 2017


I have that exact smoker, and I don't see the need to spend the time and money insulating it.  I am able to maintain a steady temperature by adjusting the burners and vents, so I really don't think it is necessary.


----------



## skootchnc

"













IMG_1045.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017





  Rather than add coasters, to my Smoke Hollow 44, I simply built an outdoor "man-cave" this photo is from early February , since then, I've expanded the work space, added some storage pace, and a rocking chair.... I can smoke in all kinds of weather, and be comfy, while I'm at it...


----------



## dabigbozman

skootchNC said:


> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1045.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ skootchnc
> __ Apr 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than add coasters, to my Smoke Hollow 44, I simply built an outdoor "man-cave" this photo is from early February , since then, I've expanded the work space, added some storage pace, and a rocking chair.... I can smoke in all kinds of weather, and be comfy, while I'm at it...



I'm going to build something similar at the end of the summer. Would you mind sharing some more pictures of your set up?


----------



## skootchnc

ok...
I started with a good plan.... but laziness and carelessness got the better of me....I had an old paver patio, that had not been installed correctly....in the process of making it level, I discovered it needed to remove what the previous owner had done... and do it correctly

My PLAN was to take 8ft 2x4's and 12ft 2x4s and make a template, for the cover, then after the ground was stripped away, set up my template, dig the post holes, and build from the subgrade up...In my rush... I mistakenly grabbed 108in 2x4s rather than 15 footers.... so I adjusted my footprint to 108 " x 72"dug the postholes, plumbed the uprights poured concrete, and started to haul in blocks, and "crush and run" for the base.

Somewhere in the middle of all this, I had the bright idea to rum power out to the shelter... bought some conduit, and romax, dug a trench, ran the wire through the codnuit, and buried it
Thankfully... I'm retired so I was able to work at my own pace, and didn't need to rush













087.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017





Previous owner built a paver patio..... but had feet of sand only... no stone base, no wonder the old patio was sinking into the dirt













101.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017





First and second course of block, with "crush & run" etting laid down, and tamped













113.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017





Last row of block in place, opening in block so I can wheel stone into place. Wife liked what she saw.... and asked that I expand it...













IMG_0160.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017





Posts set.... base, and dry screenings in place, and compacted Pavers going in













IMG_0164.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017





from the other end, there is an extra course of block on this end to raise it













P1275388.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017





Pavers on both sections,time to start on the shelter. You can see the electrical out let, on the middle post













IMG_0185.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017





2x6 running across the top.....almost made a Pergola....but here is another screw up. foreground is a 2x8 beam, and the back is a 2x6 beam... I should have used a 2x12 across the front.... at this point, I have a 2" fall in 6 feet....water DOES run off...ut I should have used a 2x12, which would have given me 6" fall in 6 feet













IMG_0186.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017





yes... there IS a slope













IMG_0190.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017





seeing how things fit

From February to October... I had a tarp providing shelter....but it didn't really work













IMG_0748.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017





I was able to sheath the roof in plywood, and wrap weather proof around the wood the keep it intact













IMG_0749.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017





Using the left over shingles to roof the shelter













IMG_1244.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017





extended the sides to fit my smoke hollow 44, and my grill













IMG_1246.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017





took ome spare wood, and built some storage/set up space













IMG_1248.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017





Grill fits in nicely to the space













IMG_1250.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017





I ran 2x6 as rafters, and nailed in 2x4 joists.... got a solar powered shed light from Northern Tool













IMG_1251.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017





yes.... I over engineered it... joists, AND gussets 













IMG_1252.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017


















IMG_1253.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017





If I could stiffen it up... I did so













IMG_1254.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Apr 26, 2017





from the garden

So there you have....
In hindsight, it would have been faster to hire someone... and possibly cheaper (I wouldn't have backed up and added features), but I was in NO rush... and I was working for myself... if I got tired... I halted

I hope this helps.... if you have any questions, PM me, and I'll try to answer

Frank


----------



## dabigbozman

Awesom thx


----------



## dave may

> Has anybody insulated there smoke hollow or master built smoker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7115.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ browndownsmoke
> __ Apr 25, 2017


Yes, I have insulated my #41170B a few years ago. I took it all apart and put 1 in. thick flexible Mineral Wool sheets cut to size in between all the double walls, then sealed all of it from the food by placing 2",3", or 4" high temp foil tape along every seam, and the bottom area. I insulated the top, and three sides, and the door too, all fully. I  used high temp silicone and tape around the thermometer as well, since the thermometer pushes through the insulation. Very pleased with results. The box stays cool, and I can smoke in cold weather which was the reason for doing the insulation, after all. Got it all at www.mcmaster.com.

Dave


----------



## bushard75

I have one of the smoke hollow 4 in 1 grills that i got from sams club. Works pretty well. The only mod i have done is bought some high temp gasket that is made for the green egg. And put it under the lid of the fire box and the smoker lid. That was a worth while mod as it now holds temp much better and the gasket is only around 15 bucks.


----------



## davidinkansas

I had a similar problem..I added a 20 PSIG regualtor and have the temp dialed in very well now. See my post on Smoke Hollow temperature solved.


----------



## browndownsmoke

davidinkansas said:


> I had a similar problem..I added a 20 PSIG regualtor and have the temp dialed in very well now. See my post on Smoke Hollow temperature solved.


I had gotten one of those also, but found it to be to sensitive and ended up getting a 10 psi one and run about 2.5 psi on it,


----------



## oldman

I recently purchased one and so far it works fine.  I don't understand why you cannot use pellets and I may try to blend 50/50. The instructions for assembly was great and they even supplied spare hardware  I'm looking forward to my first brisket in it.


----------



## browndownsmoke

Oldman said:


> I recently purchased one and so far it works fine.  I don't understand why you cannot use pellets and I may try to blend 50/50. The instructions for assembly was great and they even supplied spare hardware  I'm looking forward to my first brisket in it.



I have ran pellets in mine  that I had left over, they do work but I did find that I did catch them on fire if I gave them a little too much heat, I've got to imagine that's because of the massive surface area of all the pallets.
PS 
when you do catch them on fire it does put a heavy soot  into the air of the smoker which I don't think I would want on my meat, LOL


----------



## phantomphixer

I've read the posts about a lot of people having trouble with the temp. I don't want to cause an issue but, if you have the propane smoker, they usually have 2 burners. We have the 44" pro series. All we did was turn off one burner. It holds the temp at about 160 with the control knob turned down to the lowest setting and open the vent on the top about half way. The trays help to circulate the smoke on its way out the top. We've done this for the last three smokings we have done and it works out fairly well. We only had a couple of burned sausages when wanted to get a higher temp and turned it up without moving the sausages on the bottom rack.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Dave May said:


> Yes, I have insulated my #41170B a few years ago. I took it all apart and put 1 in. thick flexible Mineral Wool sheets cut to size in between all the double walls, then sealed all of it from the food by placing 2",3", or 4" high temp foil tape along every seam, and the bottom area. I insulated the top, and three sides, and the door too, all fully. I  used high temp silicone and tape around the thermometer as well, since the thermometer pushes through the insulation. Very pleased with results. The box stays cool, and I can smoke in cold weather which was the reason for doing the insulation, after all. Got it all at www.mcmaster.com.
> 
> Dave



 Check out this monster. Would be a shame if you bought one and it didn't work good. 3000 square inch 10 cu ft. 












IMG_20170914_173241.png



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 14, 2017


----------



## clubuilder

Hey guys, I’m having trouble getting smoke going... my Pro 44 worked ok with wet chips but wanted something that would last longer.. went with Pellets.. then tried the mail box modification... it really put out some beautiful smoke until I turned on the gas... the smoke got sucked right down to the gas and disappeared.., if I opened the door it would start working like it should, till I closed the door.. do I need to add some holes on the sides towards the top to get it rolling again... anyone every had this problem with there gas smokers...


----------



## lodi dick

I too have a Pro 44 which I really like.  Got tired of adding wood chips or putting out the fire.  I have been using an  AMPT oval smoker with really good results.  Been lighting it with a Wagner heat gun due to lack of a torch.  A full load usually lasts 4-5 hours and if I expand it out to the max of 18" it"ll go 8-10 hours.  I think they are definitely worth the price.


----------



## newmexicosmoke

clubuilder said:


> Hey guys, I’m having trouble getting smoke going... my Pro 44 worked ok with wet chips but wanted something that would last longer.. went with Pellets.. then tried the mail box modification... it really put out some beautiful smoke until I turned on the gas... the smoke got sucked right down to the gas and disappeared.., if I opened the door it would start working like it should, till I closed the door.. do I need to add some holes on the sides towards the top to get it rolling again... anyone every had this problem with there gas smokers...


No problems with mine. It sounds like you have all of the vents closed as evidenced when it works when the door is open. You are in effect opening a "big" vent.


----------



## clubuilder

lodi dick said:


> I too have a Pro 44 which I really like.  Got tired of adding wood chips or putting out the fire.  I have been using an  AMPT oval smoker with really good results.  Been lighting it with a Wagner heat gun due to lack of a torch.  A full load usually lasts 4-5 hours and if I expand it out to the max of 18" it"ll go 8-10 hours.  I think they are definitely worth the price.





newmexicosmoke said:


> No problems with mine. It sounds like you have all of the vents closed as evidenced when it works when the door is open. You are in effect opening a "big" vent.





lodi dick said:


> I too have a Pro 44 which I really like.  Got tired of adding wood chips or putting out the fire.  I have been using an  AMPT oval smoker with really good results.  Been lighting it with a Wagner heat gun due to lack of a torch.  A full load usually lasts 4-5 hours and if I expand it out to the max of 18" it"ll go 8-10 hours.  I think they are definitely worth the price.


I too have the AMPT’s but not the tube but the flat one... I have tried my vents open on the bottom and chimney wide open...and closed part way ... smoke still dives down as soon as I close the door... where do you put yours in your smoker?


----------



## lodi dick

I'm usually only running one burner so I put the smoker tube on the opposite side next to I/2 open side vent.  Have run with both burners on low and have not had issues.  Always have my pellets above flame height.  Are you preheating your S/H to create an updraft?  After getting things up temp I adjust side vents to get to my sweet spot.   Side vents are usually backed down to about a 1/4 "by then.  Best of luck.


----------



## clubuilder

lodi dick said:


> I'm usually only running one burner so I put the smoker tube on the opposite side next to I/2 open side vent.  Have run with both burners on low and have not had issues.  Always have my pellets above flame height.  Are you preheating your S/H to create an updraft?  After getting things up temp I adjust side vents to get to my sweet spot.   Side vents are usually backed down to about a 1/4 "by then.  Best of luck.


When you say preheating to create a updraft... I get mine up to temp then I start.. how long does it take to preheat to get a updraft? Maybe that’s what I’m missing...


----------



## lodi dick

If you are getting your S/H up to temp that should be sufficient.  I don't have a mailbox mod on mine so I can't speak to that.  Logic says that if your vents are wide open the smoke should rise.  Maybe wind issue?  Sorry I couldn't help.  BOL.


----------



## clubuilder

lodi dick said:


> If you are getting your S/H up to temp that should be sufficient.  I don't have a mailbox mod on mine so I can't speak to that.  Logic says that if your vents are wide open the smoke should rise.  Maybe wind issue?  Sorry I couldn't help.  BOL.


Thank you anyway... guess I’ll keep playing with it...


----------



## Buddy1969

New SH owner here. Just put to get her the 4424162 and it is curing as I type. Both burners on low and it’s maintaining 265°-270°. That’s with a windy 58° day her in N FL. Little hotter that I’ve smoked in the past, but love that it’s holding steady, I can work with the temp difference as long as it’s consistent.


----------



## Joshua Downing

I have a 36" model smoke hollow propane smoker SH36Gw and I can not get my temps up. It hangs out around 185 to 200 and after a long smoke it got to 215 at hour 11. It is really ticking me off and I do adjust the vents on the bottom by fire box and the top vent. I have checked propane water column pressure and its 12 inches of water column. so it is within range for propane. I have adjusted the gas tube air mixture and it goes from lazy flame to nice blue flame to nothing if I choke it out. today I preheated after adjusting it and after 40 minutes it got to 215 and I had cold water in and wood chips. I did not have any food in while testing. Only thing I didn't do was clean out the burner tube to see if it had stuff in it. I can't get it off the smoker to try it. the screw is stuck to get it out and look. Seems like everyone has issues with too much heat but I am too the point I am going to buy a pellet grill. I put some pics of my thermometers


----------



## lodi dick

Just a thought, if one opens the propane tank and the burner knob is already open then the regulator will go into slow mode.  It senses a major leak.  Be sure temp knob is closed , then open bottle 1/4 to 3/4 turn slowly.  It happened to me and left me scrachin' my head.  Good Luck J.D.


----------



## lodi dick

Hey 1969 !!   Those are temps higher than I normally smoke too.  I run with one burner only most times and adjust vents as needed.


----------



## Bummed

I picked up a 3615GW to gift to my wife's sister and have been using it until I can get it to her in Florida. From the very first time I used it I have never had an issue getting it hot or lower temps. I turn the gas on the tank a few times, then turn the knob and hit the igniter. Smoke within 10 minutes and temp up to 300 in about 20 - 30 minutes. If I fill the water pan and lower the temp it will stay at about 200 with nice smoke. I'll probably get some tape for the edges as it really leaks the smoke a lot.

So many factors can affect internal temp like wind, temp, humidity and so forth. My bottom vents are barely open maybe 1/2" and the back one about an 1".


----------



## highland124

I have the Smoke Hollow Pro 44 with the drawer-type chip trays. I only run one burner at a time with just one chip tray filled above that burner. Flare-ups are a frequent problem, and I've tried a few methods to keep them from happening with little to no effect. Soaking the chips delays but doesn't stop it, and covering the lids with foil poked with pencil-sized holes didn't work either. Has anyone else with this smoker found a solution?


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

I just use the 12" smoke tubes from A-Maze-N.  Fill them with pellets, light it, and it smokes for 2-4 hours.

I got tired of my chips just burning up!


----------



## highland124

Is yours the same model as mine, with the chip trays? The A-Maze-N tubes are so popular here that I'm considering them, but the water pan is so close to the trays I don't know if a tube would fit. Or could it go in a different location?


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Mine is the model before yours.  They are remarkably similar except that your trays can be pulled out without opening the lower door - mine has the top door just like yours but it also has a door where the trays are located.  You wouldn't want to place the smoke tube where the chip trays are located anyway - they would just burn up like the chips do.  I place mine to side of the water pan.  I like a heavy smoke so I put one on each side.  I'll see if I can find a picture.

I have got a few of my friends to try the pellet tubes and the only one that doesn't use it anymore bought himself an off brand Treager pellet smoker.  I swear by them.


----------

